# Yikes! It's Acrylic!



## chrisjac

My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
Christine


----------



## Punkin51

It is beautiful!!!


----------



## deturner

very nice work - lovely scarf - i'm sure your friend appreciates it very much


----------



## Frances14

Very pretty.

Jenny x


----------



## mopgenorth

Love it! Beautiful knitting! and it does look really soft!


----------



## ouijian

Wow. I love that pattern and color.


----------



## vjh1530

That is so pretty, and I am sure she will love it.

Most of my family either doesn't like the feel of wool, or get rashes if they wear it next to their skin. They also are too busy to hand wash items that are used frequently, so I use non-wool fibers more often than not. There are so many wonderfully soft and beautiful non-wool fibers available. I haven't tried Impeccable, but I do like the way your scarf looks, so I think I will give it a try. 

Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Looks beautiful, I only use acrylic ans have never had a complaint


----------



## Swedenme

It's lovely and a beautiful colour too


----------



## Gaildh

Beautiful,


----------



## BarbaraBL

Beautiful scarf! It looks so soft and it is a beautiful stitch too.


----------



## Lostie

Yikes! It's beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Yarn Happy

I will also keep that one in mind. I am always looking for affordable yarns.


----------



## st1tch

It's lovely. At least I would be able to wear it comfortably as its Acrylic without fear of a bad reaction to the wool &#128077;


----------



## chrisjac

I only needed one skein and produced a 72'' scarf. The pattern calls for a cowl but my friend wanted a scarf. Great colors, by the way.



Yarn Happy said:


> I will also keep that one in mind. I am always looking for affordable yarns.


m


----------



## trish2222

It doesn't matter what it's made of - it's beautifully knitted and a nice gift for your friend. She will love it :thumbup:


----------



## kittygritty

It's very beautiful. I love the lacy stitching. Is the pattern available to share?
(never mind, I just saw it's in your post  )


----------



## chrisjac

Thanks, I love Emile Zola, by the way.



kittygritty said:


> It's very beautiful. I love the lacy stitching. Is the pattern available to share?
> (never mind, I just saw it's in your post  )


----------



## Evie RM

Your scarf is just lovely. I, too, am a fan of acrylic yarn. My favorites are Red Heart Soft and Hobby Lobby's I Love this Yarn. I am not a fan of hand washing anything and love the things made out of acrylic yarn that can be thrown into the washing machine and either dried (on low heat) in the dryer or air dried. Plus, the cost of some of those "other than acrylic" yarns can be very pricey and being retired and on a fixed income, I really have to watch what I spend. I can admire the beautiful pricey yarns, but for me, I stick with the acrylics.


----------



## chrisjac

I hear you Evie. I usually use Red Heart but another knitter here recommended this yarn. I'll be using it again. My budget is Social Security regulated. Thanks for the compliment.


Evie RM said:


> Your scarf is just lovely. I, too, am a fan of acrylic yarn. My favorites are Red Heart Soft and Hobby Lobby's I Love this Yarn. I am not a fan of hand washing anything and love the things made out of acrylic yarn that can be thrown into the washing machine and either dried (on low heat) in the dryer or air dried. Plus, the cost of some of those "other than acrylic" yarns can be very pricey and being retired and on a fixed income, I really have to watch what I spend. I can admire the beautiful pricey yarns, but for me, I stick with the acrylics.


----------



## Marge in MI

beautiful scarf. I also have been very pleased with Michaels Impeccable yarn


----------



## chrisjac

Thanks Marge. Good to know.



Marge in MI said:


> beautiful scarf. I also have been very pleased with Michaels Impeccable yarn


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bane

I think it looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl

very pretty


----------



## Jewelrags

Really pretty!


----------



## chrisjac

Thank you everyone. It's so nice to see all the good comments on a much maligned yarn. If you'd like to post the projects you're working on now, please do. Let's show the beauty of man-made yarn.
Christine


----------



## JanieSue

It is beautiful. I Love it. It looks wonderfully soft. I love the pattern and yarn.


----------



## edithann

Your scarf is beautiful...I love the pattern, and I have knitted with Michaels Impeccable Yarn. I knit with all kinds of yarn especially for my charity auction and the items (even the acrylic) do sell. Your work is lovely and thanks for posting.
 :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

It's a beautiful scarf. I've made a few scarfs with "Impeccable" and they are soft, give nice stitch definition and is so nice to knit with.


----------



## chrisjac

You are a sweet person EdithAnn. Thanks.



edithann said:


> Your scarf is beautiful...I love the pattern, and I have knitted with Michaels Impeccable Yarn. I knit with all kinds of yarn especially for my charity auction and the items (even the acrylic) do sell. Your work is lovely and thanks for posting.
> :thumbup:


----------



## amanda81164

Gorgeous scarf. Beautifully knitted, and as others have said the stitch is very pretty. I use acrylic a lot and certainly don't see it as an inferior yarn, as your scarf proves the point.


----------



## Shannon123

Don't you mean to say "yikes! It's plaaaastiiic".

It's a lovely scarf and looks very soft. Your friend will appreciate the easy care especially in a light color.


----------



## chrisjac

Yes, I thought about that but it is an offensive word to many.
It didn't take long to knit and only one skein!
My friend has a Navy coat and this is perfect for her.



Shannon123 said:


> Don't you mean to say "yikes! It's plaaaastiiic".
> 
> It's a lovely scarf and looks very soft. Your friend will appreciate the easy care especially in a light color.


.


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Yes, I thought about that but it is an offensive word to many.
> It didn't take long to knit and only one skein!
> My friend has a Navy coat and this is perfect for her.
> 
> .


Nice job! Love it!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123

I think you should elaborate on why you SETTLED on acrylic when, with just a little more effort, you could have bought a natural fiber for the same price or less! Tsk tsk.
:wink:


----------



## mopgenorth

Shannon123 said:


> Don't you mean to say "yikes! It's plaaaastiiic".
> 
> It's a lovely scarf and looks very soft. Your friend will appreciate the easy care especially in a light color.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

I am not pretentious. The same price? Right. I get good value from Acrylics, the garments last, they get softer with each washing.They don't shrink, no bugs, and, did you know? Machine wash and dry! I'm sure someone will help me with more benefits.



Shannon123 said:


> think you should elaborate on why you SETTLED on acrylic when, with just a little more effort, you could have bought a natural fiber for the same price or less! Tsk tsk.


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> You are a sweet person EdithAnn. Thanks.


Thanks...


----------



## Shannon123

chrisjac said:


> I am not pretentious. The same price? Right. I get good value from Acrylics, the garments last, they get softer with each washing.They don't shrink, no bugs, and, did you know? Machine wash and dry! I'm sure someone will help me with more benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> think you should elaborate on why you SETTLED on acrylic when, with just a little more effort, you could have bought a natural fiber for the same price or less! Tsk tsk.
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm kidding.
> There is a thread on Ravelry that's got 1000s of posts called "Best Examples of Acrylic Awesomeness". It's fun to check out. I'm happy for you, you can enjoy your hobby, make beautiful things and not break the bank.
> 
> It's a wonderful thing, it is!
Click to expand...


----------



## DebiJo

Love this...yours is BEAUTIFUL!

I'm going to give it a try hopefully soon.


----------



## chrisjac

Done tongue in cheek, believe me, . I was told sarcasm is lost on me and I should be painting Sandwich boards. Believe me, I did this thread to show that acrylics can be awesome. Thanks for the link.



Shannon123 said:


> You know I'm kidding.
> There is a thread on Ravelry that's got 1000s of posts called "Best Examples of Acrylic Awesomeness". It's fun to check out. I'm happy for you, you can enjoy your hobby, make beautiful things and not break the bank.
> 
> It's a wonderful thing, it is!


----------



## run4fittness

Beautiful scarf. And yes, some acrylics are very very soft.


----------



## kiwiannie

Very pretty,fabulous work.


----------



## cah

Very pretty scarf! The lace pattern is called Cats Paw, right? I have a similar pattern around here somewhere. 

So, we're both named Christine and we're both from Rhode Island.


----------



## Evie RM

chrisjac said:


> I am not pretentious. The same price? Right. I get good value from Acrylics, the garments last, they get softer with each washing.They don't shrink, no bugs, and, did you know? Machine wash and dry! I'm sure someone will help me with more benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> think you should elaborate on why you SETTLED on acrylic when, with just a little more effort, you could have bought a natural fiber for the same price or less! Tsk tsk.
> 
> 
> 
> Another benefit -- acrylic yarn seems to last forever and ever and ever. Things I made over twenty years ago look as nice today as when I made them out of acrylic yarn.
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisjac

Actually, it's called Full of Hearts Scarf. Little Rhody people- yes!



cah said:


> Very pretty scarf! The lace pattern is called Cats Paw, right? I have a similar pattern around Actuallysomewhere.
> 
> So, we're both named Christine and we're both from Rhode Island.


----------



## cah

I'm in Warwick. We moved here in 1989. Before that, born in New Jersey.


----------



## chrisjac

cah said:


> I'm in Warwick. We moved here in 1989. Before that, born in New Jersey.


Do you remember Fabric Place? I bought the best fabrics and I still have yarns I bought there. It was my favorite store.


----------



## fortunate1

I love how soft this looks, and your knitting with fairy dust... Er, um acrylic is perfect... I too knit a lot of acrylic items, they are the preferred yarn for many charities.. Ease of care..also no rashes due to wool..I so use wool on occasion, clarifying that as I would hate If I inadvertently insulted someone who uses wool...but, I would not hesitate to apologize if I did.


----------



## cah

chrisjac said:


> Do you remember Fabric Place? I bought the best fabrics and I still have yarns I bought there. It was my favorite store.


No, I don't. I didn't start this craft until around 2003 so maybe the store was around but I didn't shop there. I remember there was a Hancock Fabrics store here that closed years ago. Now we have a JoAnns that's pretty big. Not the rinky-dink little one that used to be here.


----------



## chrisjac

Thanks for the laugh ( I don't do giggles) I love wool as much as the next person (not who think) There's a place for it.
.


fortunate1 said:


> I love how soft this looks, and your knitting with fairy dust... Er, um acrylic is perfect... I too knit a lot of acrylic items, they are the preferred yarn for many charities.. Ease of care..also no rashes due to wool..I so use wool on occasion, clarifying that as I would hate If I inadvertently insulted someone who uses wool...but, I would not hesitate to apologize if I did.


----------



## chrisjac

Yep, I remember Hancock. Bought yards of Red Sox fabrics and still have some.


cah said:


> No, I don't. I didn't start this craft until around 2003 so maybe the store was around but I didn't shop there. I remember there was a Hancock Fabrics store here that closed years ago. Now we have a JoAnns that's pretty big. Not the rinky-dink little one that used to be here.


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful scarf... :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2

It is a very pretty scarf. Nice pattern and great knitting too. Looks great.


----------



## grandmann

chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


Christine,

You do beautiful knitting, I love this stitch for lace. Your friend should be very proud wearing the scarf you made for her. I made a copy of this pattern I don't know when I will get at. I have a poncho, socks and couple of dishcloths that I'm making at present.


----------



## edgemanak

Wonderful scarf! I use ALL yarns. Acrylics have come a long way and those of today are quite nice usually. This is a lovely pattern as well.


----------



## vjh1530

craftyone51 said:


> It's a beautiful scarf. I've made a few scarfs with "Impeccable" and they are soft, give nice stitch definition and is so nice to knit with.


Beautiful work! I firmly believe it is the skill of the knitter, not the cost of the yarn. that makes the finished product beautiful.


----------



## chrisjac

So nice of you to say! thank you.



vjh1530 said:


> Beautiful work! I firmly believe it is the skill of the knitter, not the cost of the yarn. that makes the finished product beautiful.


----------



## chrisjac

I appreciate that!



grandmann said:


> Christine,
> 
> You do beautiful knitting, I love this stitch for lace. Your friend should be very proud wearing the scarf you made for her. I made a copy of this pattern I don't know when I will get at. I have a poncho, socks and couple of dishcloths that I'm making at present.


----------



## chrisjac

Thank you!



bostonbean2 said:


> It is a very pretty scarf. Nice pattern and great knitting too. Looks great.


----------



## chrisjac

Naneast said:


> Beautiful scarf... :thumbup:


    Thanks!


----------



## chrisjac

Many thanks! love your baby picture.



amanda81164 said:


> Gorgeous scarf. Beautifully knitted, and as others have said the stitch is very pretty. I use acrylic a lot and certainly don't see it as an inferior yarn, as your scarf proves the point.


----------



## chrisjac

Thanks and please do try it, it's a sweet pattern.

quote=DebiJo]Love this...yours is BEAUTIFUL!

I'm going to give it a try hopefully soon.[/quote]


----------



## Montana Gramma

What a lovely gift!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

You've done a fantastic job! I am working on two acrylic projects at the moment, but I have no handy pictures of them. 
I like acrylic, as well, because of it's washability.


----------



## Gypsycream

The yarn does indeed look scrummy and soft, the pattern is gorgeous, lucky friend! I have to admit that there are some acrylic yarns I've used that I've had to double check the label, they feel like natural fibres.


----------



## Chrissy

maryann1701 said:


> Looks beautiful, I only use acrylic ans have never had a complaint


I too, mostly use Acrylics and there are some lovely ones available!. People are too busy these days to care properly for finer yarns.


----------



## gcoop

Gorgeous


----------



## blackat99

Lovely scarf. It looks so warm!


----------



## Lostie

Gypsycream said:


> The yarn does indeed look scrummy and soft, the pattern is gorgeous, lucky friend! I have to admit that there are some acrylic yarns I've used that I've had to double check the label, they feel like natural fibres.


Very true! I made a large afghan with James C Brett Marble Chunky and didn't realise it was 100% acrylic!


----------



## Mad loch

Lovely &#128512;


----------



## kathycapp

Really lovely and I like your description of a "quiet" scarf. Its perfect.


----------



## st1tch

Chrissy said:


> I too, mostly use Acrylics and there are some lovely ones available!. People are too busy these days to care properly for finer yarns.


Oh Chrissy, that outfit is awsome, it almost makes me feel broody!


----------



## st1tch

Chrisjak is there a link to those scarves, I think they are gorgeous and I've got the perfect acrylic yarn to make one in &#128077;. I especially like the cream cable one.


----------



## LizR

st1tch said:


> Chrisjak is there a link to those scarves, I think they are gorgeous and I've got the perfect acrylic yarn to make one in 👍. I especially like the cream cable one.


Good morning stitch. Craftyone51 is the member who posted the pics of the cabled scarves on page 2. Perhaps she will be kind enough to share the links for the patterns with us. You could PM her if she does not see your question. I really like cables. They always look so intricate and classy.


----------



## tweeter

very pretty scarf. I am sure your friend will love it


----------



## tweeter

Chrissy said:


> I too, mostly use Acrylics and there are some lovely ones available!. People are too busy these days to care properly for finer yarns.


gorgeous


----------



## JennaO

Also like Impeccable and Red Heart Soft. Larger projects get Red Heart With Love. There ARE nice acrylic yarns out there. And there are cheap, awful one. They made good purses!


----------



## louisezervas

Beautiful! Very soft looking.


----------



## chrisjac

Yes James does look good, I've also made good use of him.

e=Lostie]Very true! I made a large afghan with James C Brett Marble Chunky and didn't realise it was 100% acrylic![/quote]


----------



## Aunty M

Gorgeous scarf. It looks so soft and snuggly. Your friend will love it.


----------



## Limey287

Love the scarf and color - I use a lot of acrylic yarns due to allergies and never a complaint


----------



## LindaH

I think a good quality acrylic is just fine to use. I am using acrylic now to make my step-mom a lap afghan that she requested. I like how you can throw it in the washer and dryer and it comes out beautiful. I do prefer the Brava line of acrylic yarn from Knit Picks though. I love how soft it gets the more you wash it. I think your scarf is lovely!


----------



## lil rayma

I love your scarf, and I love all of the wonderful comments about acrylic yarns. Hey, I love this whole post. It is so good to read through six pages, without any "giggles".


----------



## mombr4

It's beautiful


----------



## momcat531

Universal makes acrylic yarn that is soft and does not pill. It is called Uptown.


----------



## Chainstitcher

Very pretty. I make things for a Christmas Bazaar, and find that our customers snub the wool items and seek things for carefree laundering.


----------



## cgcharles

Certainly looks soft. Nice.


----------



## GeriT01

Very nice! I've used that yarn and loved it.


----------



## Nancyn

Very pretty


----------



## osagerev

Lovely scarf.


----------



## chrisjac

No giggles allowed here,very annoying! Thanks for the compliment.



lil rayma said:


> I love your scarf, and I love all of the wonderful comments about acrylic yarns. Hey, I love this whole post. It is so good to read through six pages, very anany "giggles".


----------



## debsu

It is beautiful!


----------



## morningstar

Lovely.


----------



## Katsch

Very nice, acrylic always sells people want easy care.


----------



## Tessa28

It is very pretty, I will have to look for the pattern on Ravelry as I have 3 cowls on order, and I often knit in acrylics, if the pattern asks for it I buy it and there are some beautifully soft, pretty acrylics around. Tessa28


----------



## Rainebo

Nice! And cozy looking!


----------



## chrisjac

Hey Tessa! I'm doing my stash busting and this pattern actually asks for the Impeccable yarn.. I had one skein in the pile. There you go!



Tessa28 said:


> It is very pretty, I will have to look for the pattern on Ravelry as I have 3 cowls on order, and I often knit in acrylics, if the pattern asks for it I buy it and there are some beautifully soft, pretty acrylics around. Tessa28


----------



## gypsie

It's very pretty and easy care.


----------



## st1tch

LizR said:


> Good morning stitch. Craftyone51 is the member who posted the pics of the cabled scarves on page 2. Perhaps she will be kind enough to share the links for the patterns with us. You could PM her if she does not see your question. I really like cables. They always look so intricate and classy.


Oooops thank you for that 😳 I'd like to blame my age as that's my usual excuse but somehow I don't think that will cut it here 😊


----------



## chrisjac

Such beautiful work! You found my love-- cables!
Thank you!



craftyone51 said:


> It's a beautiful scarf. I've made a few scarfs with "Impeccable" and they are soft, give nice stitch definition and is so nice to knit with.


----------



## chrisjac

Absolutely beautiful!



Chrissy said:


> I too, mostly use Acrylics and there are some lovely ones available!. People are too busy these days to care properly for finer yarns.


----------



## Quilter Girl

Really nice scarf! How did you block it?


----------



## LizR

st1tch said:


> Oooops thank you for that 😳 I'd like to blame my age as that's my usual excuse but somehow I don't think that will cut it here 😊


You are very welcome. Sorry I kind of misspelled your user name.


----------



## grma16

Nice job.


----------



## ginalola

Beautiful scarf


----------



## stitcheswarden10

The lovely drape of the yarn is visible in the photo and most often I lean towards natural yarns. This is soft and beautiful.


----------



## sharmend

Gorgeous scarf and nothing wrong with acrylic! Lots of gorgeous acrylics. I use it all the time.


----------



## chrisjac

Just a little steam on the edges then threw it in the washer and dryer. Works like a charm!



Quilter Girl said:


> Really nice scarf! How did you block it?


----------



## Chrissy

st1tch said:


> Oh Chrissy, that outfit is awsome, it almost makes me feel broody!


Thank you Stitch, you could get a nice baby doll (as many of us do)


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Absolutely NOTHING wrong with knitting with acrylic yarns. There are some lovely ones. Looks like you found a beauty. And your scarf is lovely.

Hazel


----------



## cafeknitter

chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


Oohs I like! Nice work


----------



## NCNeedler

Love the scarf...your knitting is very nice!


----------



## vjh1530

momcat531 said:


> Universal makes acrylic yarn that is soft and does not pill. It is called Uptown.


I LOVE that yarn! I have made so many wonderful baby sweaters with it. Always get a lot of compliments on whatever projects I have done with that yarn.

I just got my order of grey and pink in the mail yesterday, to make Rainebo's new elephant pattern, and can't wait to get started. It is so soft and wonderful to knit with - feels good in my hands!


----------



## galaxycraft

Your scarf is wonderful! Love the pattern. I believe I have that pattern in my files and want to make it.

I have a few friends that just love the Impeccable, I do not have a Michael's near me, but maybe one day .....
So in the mean time, I will work it up with whatever yarn (acrylic) I have from my stash. ;-)


----------



## supreetb

Beautiful !!!


----------



## chrisjac

Yes! I bought some from Jimmy Beans a while back, very soft and easy to work with.



vjh1530 said:


> I LOVE that yarn! I have made so many wonderful baby sweaters with it. Always get a lot of compliments on whatever projects I have done with that yarn.
> 
> I just got my order of grey and pink in the mail yesterday, to make Rainebo's new elephant pattern, and can't wait to get started. It is so soft and wonderful to knit with - feels good in my hands!


----------



## KnittingNut

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## Susan Marie

Beautiful scarf!


----------



## jobikki

Beautiful scarf! I love acrylics too.


----------



## chrisjac

Thank you everyone! Please show your works,finished or in progress. Helps to show that acrylics appeal to many.


----------



## Dlclose

maryann1701 said:


> Looks beautiful, I only use acrylic ans have never had a complaint


Me too as the people I knit for need easy care "throw in the washer then dryer" items.


----------



## ofudge

Just stored pattern in my library, thanks for the post!


----------



## njbetsy

Lovely!


----------



## Ann DeGray

Lovely work. I have used Impeccable and like it a lot!


----------



## Metrogal

Gorgeous! I use acrylic yarn all the time and I just love it. I've got to make that scarf.


----------



## chrisjac

Metrogal said:


> Gorgeous! I use acrylic yarn all the time and I just love it. I've got to make that scarf.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missjg

chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


Georgous scarf! I love acrylics! There are those I would not use anything BUT. As they would automatically wash in machine! (who reads tags?) LOL At same time I also LOVE washable wool and wool mix. I use that for me! and for those who do read tags!


----------



## chrisjac

Nicely stated. I do the same.



missjg said:


> Georgous scarf! I love acrylics! There are those I would not use anything BUT. As they would automatically wash in machine! (who reads tags?) LOL At same time I also LOVE washable wool and wool mix. I use that for me! and for those who do read tags!


----------



## Elder Ellen

Acrylic is not warm like wool and I don't wear it because it itches and gives me a rash. I've tried to avoid wearing it for years, but once in a while, I see if it's improved -- no such luck yet. Pretty as some acrylic articles are, be careful when gifting them. Be sure that the giftee understands what it is. The same goes for wool since it often requires special care.

I read tags, and I think most people have that much common sense. Washing machines can't read but most of them do have some instructions (written hopefully by humans) that are worth our reading. "Automatic " is stretching the point a bit too far; human intelligence still matters to some extent.


----------



## chrisjac

Understood completely. When I knit, for myself, my children, friends, I always consider the climate, the care and what the need is. I Have beautiful wool, bought in New England from sheep farmers, I don't use if I know it can't be cared for. I use washable wool carefully. C'est La vie.



Elder Ellen said:


> Acrylic is not warm like wool and I don't wear it because it itches and gives me a rash. I've tried to avoid wearing it for years, but once in a while, I see if it's improved -- no such luck yet. Pretty as some acrylic articles are, be careful when gifting them. Be sure that the giftee understands what it is. The same goes for wool since it often requires special care.


----------



## GardenGirl

I like the simple eyelet design. It's complemented by a solid color like you've used rather than the busy look of tonal or textured yarns. It will surely be appreciated.


----------



## janis blondel

I love it. It is beautiful.


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> Thank you everyone! Please show your works,finished or in progress. Helps to show that acrylics appeal to many.


Acrylic and eucalyptus and I was happy how it looked after wet blocking.


----------



## chrisjac

Too gorgeous for words!



Katsch said:


> Acrylic and eucalyptus and I was happy how it looked after wet blocking.


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> Too gorgeous for words!


Thank you and it was fun too. Acrylic can be used well as with your lovely scarf.


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> Thank you everyone! Please show your works,finished or in progress. Helps to show that acrylics appeal to many.


I posted this recently - done in James C. Brett Marble DK. Very soft.


----------



## Swwhidbee

Great scarf! Thanks for sharing&#128522;


----------



## chrisjac

What a beauty! I have two redheads myself. That is a beautiful sweater. Thanks for sharing.


trish2222 said:


> I posted this recently - done in James C. Brett Marble DK. Very soft.


----------



## edithann

Here's one of my many knitted with acrylic...caron simply soft.
Can be worn as a shawl or a cowl.


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> What a beauty! I have two redheads myself. That is a beautiful sweater. Thanks for sharing.


I have a second one too  (redhead that is) :lol:


----------



## fortunate1

Katsch said:


> Acrylic and eucalyptus and I was happy how it looked after wet blocking.


I love that!! It is beautiful.. But I have seen your work before and it is all beautiful.


----------



## fortunate1

trish2222 said:


> I posted this recently - done in James C. Brett Marble DK. Very soft.


Lovely sweater, like blues myself..and what a gorgeous model!


----------



## Chrissy

Another of my Baby pics. :lol:


----------



## fortunate1

edithann said:


> Here's one of my many knitted with acrylic...caron simply soft.
> Can be worn as a shawl or a cowl.


I love Caron simply soft, is this crochet?? I do both,knit and crochet..may have to bug you for the pattwen source!


----------



## fortunate1

Chrissy said:


> Another of my Baby pics. :lol:


Yikes!! What precious little outfits...exquisite!


----------



## CathyAnn

IMO, there is nothing wrong with knitting with acrylic. The items still look beautiful, especially if blocking is needed, and they are blocked, such as shawls.

I have a friend who knits gorgeous lace shawls with acrylic. You'd never guess that was the fiber. She blocks the shawls by first soaking in water, and after laying the shawl out properly, steams it thoroughly. Then once the block is set, she'll hang them on the clothesline to dry. They come out soft and utterly gorgeous!

I've knit three cardigan sweaters, a great many hats and scarves, and some other items out of acrylic. They're beautiful.

And your scarf is beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann

fortunate1 said:


> I love Caron simply soft, is this crochet?? I do both,knit and crochet..may have to bug you for the pattwen source!


Hi, and it is knitted...source came from Ravelry (free pattern) Sweet November Knit Shawl by Caryl Pierre.


----------



## chrisjac

I love this Edithann, Just gorgeous! Would you say you used one skein or so?



edithann said:


> Here's one of my many knitted with acrylic...caron simply soft.
> Can be worn as a shawl or a cowl.


----------



## chrisjac

A basket of beauty!



Chrissy said:


> Another of my Baby pics. :lol:


----------



## CaroleJS

vjh1530 said:


> That is so pretty, and I am sure she will love it.
> 
> Most of my family either doesn't like the feel of wool, or get rashes if they wear it next to their skin. They also are too busy to hand wash items that are used frequently, so I use non-wool fibers more often than not. There are so many wonderfully soft and beautiful non-wool fibers available. I haven't tried Impeccable, but I do like the way your scarf looks, so I think I will give it a try.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share.


I am one of those who don't want to take the time to hand wash items. I also make items most frequently for babies or children. I know these will need washing frequently and busy parents in this day and age find throwing the item in a wash machine and dryer quicker and convenient. There are LOTS of acrylic yarns now that are really nice and soft. I get compliments on my items all the time. The coarse acrylic yarns I use for toys for older kids.


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> I love this Edithann, Just gorgeous! Would you say you used one skein or so?


Thanks...it's been about 2 years since I knitted it...but I believe 2 skeins.


----------



## Elder Ellen

CathyAnn said:


> IMO, there is nothing wrong with knitting with acrylic. The items still look beautiful, especially if blocking is needed, and they are blocked, such as shawls.
> 
> I have a friend who knits gorgeous lace shawls with acrylic. You'd never guess that was the fiber. She blocks the shawls by first soaking in water, and after laying the shawl out properly, steams it thoroughly. Then once the block is set, she'll hang them on the clothesline to dry. They come out soft and utterly gorgeous!
> 
> I've knit three cardigan sweaters, a great many hats and scarves, and some other items out of acrylic. They're beautiful.
> 
> And your scarf is beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree that the work is beautiful, but one should be careful about gifting acrylics because some people can't wear the stuff. Be sure to notify the giftee of the content -- especially, new mothers, since babies may not be able to wear certain synthetic materials. Also, synthetics aren't as warm as wool, so dress a small child appopriately. One must never assume that it's OK to toss any/all knitted items into the washer and dryer. Understand what you are dealing with.


----------



## charliesaunt

It is beautiful. There are times when acrylic is the correct choice. I knit in acrylic often....and in natural yarns equally.


----------



## Oakley

chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


Lovely scarf, but the pattern is no longer free!! Think it's $4.00 US now.


----------



## LizR

Oakley said:


> Lovely scarf, but the pattern is no longer free!! Think it's $4.00 US now.


I got it free on Ravelry yesterday. Still free today.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/full-of-hearts-scarf


----------



## chrisjac

Oakley said:


> Lovely scarf, but the pattern is no longer free!! Think it's $4.00 US now.


I just checked, still free. There are other scarves but this by Danielle Hayes. Please make sure you have the right one


----------



## Oakley

LizR said:


> I got it free on Ravelry yesterday. Still free today.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/full-of-hearts-scarf


Thanks so much--when I googled the pattern title it said only free until Feb/2015--I must have got the wrong one!! Have downloaded it now.


----------



## Oakley

chrisjac said:


> I just checked, still free. There are other scarves but this by Danielle Hayes. Please make sure you have the right one


Thanks so much, have now downloaded it.


----------



## KnitNorth

Looks yummy!


----------



## chrisjac

Oakley said:


> Thanks so much, have now downloaded it.


Great! make sure you post a picture when you're done!


----------



## Elder Ellen

Some people seem to be OK with acrylics, others, not. I noticed recently that acrylic was listed first among the allergentics that patients are asked to check at my dentist's office. There were also some other materials on the list that one might not expect to see there. I'm wondering what "they" will dream up next. We all managed pretty well with natural materials -- or, so it seemed in the "dark ages". We also tried to take proper care of the things we had. I always question, "new and improved" items but I'm usually willing to try them out.


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> I just checked, still free. There are other scarves but this by Danielle Hayes. Please make sure you have the right one


Planning on making this scarf Chris. I too am an acrylics user. Wonderful colors and so easy to care for. 
As a child, sweaters and cardigans were 100% wool, hand knitted and labor intensive. Living in a small cottage with no laundry room or central heating there was always a drying rack near the fireplace for the woolies.
Thank you posting this topic. Until I joined KP I had no idea there were so many fibers being knitted and how costly many of them are. This old dog is learning new tricks here every day.


----------



## chrisjac

[There have been changes in man-made materials. If you want to try, make something small. It's all about choices. I don't do fast foods, I cook most things from scratch. Nothing wrong if others prefer something different. Just enjoy what you like.

quote=Elder Ellen]Some people seem to be OK with acrylics, others, not. I noticed recently that acrylic was listed first among the allergentics that patients are asked to check at my dentist's office. There were also some other materials on the list that one might not expect to see there. I'm wondering what "they" will dream up next. We all managed pretty well with natural materials -- or, so it seemed in the "dark ages". We also tried to take proper care of the things we had. I always question, "new and improved" items but I'm usually willing to try them out.[/quote]


----------



## chrisjac

I'm in the kennel with you Liz. I grew up in New York City. My mother dried everything on the radiator (Argh) I love change and all the new "stuff"
Christine



LizR said:


> Planning on making this scarf Chris. I too am an acrylics user. Wonderful colors and so easy to care for.
> As a child, sweaters and cardigans were 100% wool, hand knitted and labor intensive. Living in a small cottage with no laundry room or central heating there was always a drying rack near the fireplace for the woolies.
> Thank you posting this topic. Until I joined KP I had no idea there were so many fibers being knitted and how costly many of them are. This old dog is learning new tricks here every day.


----------



## grannysk

:thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Pretty pattern.


----------



## Chrissy

Elder Ellen said:


> Some people seem to be OK with acrylics, others, not. I noticed recently that acrylic was listed first among the allergentics that patients are asked to check at my dentist's office. There were also some other materials on the list that one might not expect to see there. I'm wondering what "they" will dream up next. We all managed pretty well with natural materials -- or, so it seemed in the "dark ages". We also tried to take proper care of the things we had. I always question, "new and improved" items but I'm usually willing to try them out.


New AND improved?? if its new it wasn't around before, if its improved it was. So which is it, new OR improved? :roll:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Chrissy said:


> New AND improved?? if its new it wasn't around before, if its improved it was. So which is it, new OR improved? :roll:


Not necessarily.
Some materials have just changed their names. So with that "New & Improved" would fit .


----------



## vjh1530

CaroleJS said:


> I am one of those who don't want to take the time to hand wash items. I also make items most frequently for babies or children. I know these will need washing frequently and busy parents in this day and age find throwing the item in a wash machine and dryer quicker and convenient. There are LOTS of acrylic yarns now that are really nice and soft. I get compliments on my items all the time. The coarse acrylic yarns I use for toys for older kids.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnittyGritty800

Beautiful scarf and I say HOORAY for acrylics!! The lovely scarf will only get softer and more "cuddly" with machine washing/drying.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## vjh1530

Some of my acrylic projects.


----------



## KnittyGritty800

Beautiful and practical. Who wants to try to wash baby burp-up out of wool!?!?


----------



## vjh1530

I am old enough to remember when acrylics first came out for clothing, etc. Everyone was so excited because it meant so many things could now be machine washed. It was such a time saver for mothers!


----------



## KnittyGritty800

vjh1530 said:


> I am old enough to remember when acrylics first came out for clothing, etc. Everyone was so excited because it meant so many things could now be machine washed. It was such a time saver for mothers!


Me too!!! I remember way back in the late 1950's when my dear mother bought me a white dress shirt of made of Dacron. I lived away from home, was in college and had a part time job, was the paid tenor in two church choirs, sang for paid gigs (ladies luncheons, club meetings, etc.) so starching and ironing a dress shirt was not in my schedule. Thank you Mama!!!

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## chrisjac

Absolutely gorgeous!



vjh1530 said:


> Some of my acrylic projects.


----------



## chrisjac

Thanks!



KnittyGritty800 said:


> Beautiful scarf and I say HOORAY for acrylics!! The lovely scarf will only get softer and more "cuddly" with machine washing/drying.
> 
> Bob
> The KnittyGritty


----------



## Louette

trish2222 said:


> I posted this recently - done in James C. Brett Marble DK. Very soft.


While your sweater turned out lovely your model is simply beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Louette

vjh1530 said:


> Some of my acrylic projects.


I love the top photo. Do you have a pattern number you might share? That little outfit is so pretty.


----------



## catherine nehse

That's such a lovely pattern - well done


----------



## amortje

Very nice shawl!
I often use acrylics for scarfs and shawls.
Acrylics have their own specific qualities and handmade fibers aren't inferior. Actual technology produces the most wonderful and high qualitative fibers and yarns that easily can compete with animal fibers.


----------



## Lostie

If you can bear the suspense, I may soon finish the acrylic baby blanket I am pictured holding in my teeth on another thread


----------



## fortunate1

vjh1530 said:


> Some of my acrylic projects.


Oh cute!!! Your knitting is impressive!


----------



## fortunate1

Lostie said:


> If you can bear the suspense, I may soon finish the acrylic baby blanket I am pictured holding in my teeth on another thread


I rather liked that picture! Such ingenuity, guess you can,'t hold a good woman down! I will try to be patient and allow the suspense to build😄


----------



## lorraine 55

It is lovely!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Beautiful scarf!


----------



## lorraine 55

Katsch said:


> Acrylic and eucalyptus and I was happy how it looked after wet blocking.


That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## patmastel

There are times when acrylics are just fine! I use them a lot. Some things require a higher quality yarn, but the price is usually steeper. The scarf is lovely and I'm sure your friend will just love it!


----------



## morningstar

Lostie said:


> If you can bear the suspense, I may soon finish the acrylic baby blanket I am pictured holding in my teeth on another thread


Can't wait!


----------



## craftyone51

Chrissy said:


> I too, mostly use Acrylics and there are some lovely ones available!. People are too busy these days to care properly for finer yarns.


What a beautiful set. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## vjh1530

Louette said:


> I love the top photo. Do you have a pattern number you might share? That little outfit is so pretty.


Here's the link for the top sweater. Since I only had one skein of the Crofters, I added the white yarn. It's a very versatile pattern and I have used it often.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-coffee-bean-cardigan


----------



## Ghijsmom

Lovely!


----------



## vjh1530

Lostie said:


> If you can bear the suspense, I may soon finish the acrylic baby blanket I am pictured holding in my teeth on another thread


Looking forward to it!


----------



## vjh1530

Thank you for the kind words.

Amortje, your knitting is beautiful! I love the cables, haven't gotten the nerve to try them yet.


----------



## chrisjac

My favorite pattern!



vjh1530 said:


> Here's the link for the top sweater. Since I only had one skein of the Crofters, I added the white yarn. It's a very versatile pattern and I have used it often.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-coffee-bean-cardigan


----------



## chrisjac

Love it! love it ! Love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!



amortje said:


> Very nice shawl!
> I often use acrylics for scarfs and shawls.
> Acrylics have their own specific qualities and handmade fibers aren't inferior. Actual technology produces the most wonderful and high qualitative fibers and yarns that easily can compete with animal fibers.


----------



## chrisjac

You're very kind, thank you.
Christine



patmastel said:


> There are times when acrylics are just fine! I use them a lot. Some things require a higher quality yarn, but the price is usually steeper. The scarf is lovely and I'm sure your friend will just love it!


----------



## Louette

vjh1530 said:


> Here's the link for the top sweater. Since I only had one skein of the Crofters, I added the white yarn. It's a very versatile pattern and I have used it often.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-coffee-bean-cardigan


Thank yo so much. I had bookmarked that pattern before but it is adorable in your color choice. The little goodies on the hat are so cute. Thanks again. Louette


----------



## KnitNorth

This post is showing a scarf, yet a link for a cardigan pattern is being presented. Is there a link for the scarf pattern?


----------



## burgher

Very nice


----------



## craftyone51

trish2222 said:


> I posted this recently - done in James C. Brett Marble DK. Very soft.


Beautiful sweater and model.


----------



## craftyone51

Katsch said:


> Acrylic and eucalyptus and I was happy how it looked after wet blocking.


It's beautiful and love the color.


----------



## craftyone51

edithann said:


> Here's one of my many knitted with acrylic...caron simply soft.
> Can be worn as a shawl or a cowl.


Very pretty. I've knitted many items with Simply Soft.


----------



## craftyone51

chrisjac said:


> Thank you everyone! Please show your works,finished or in progress. Helps to show that acrylics appeal to many.


----------



## craftyone51

Chrissy said:


> Another of my Baby pics. :lol:


Both sets are so precious. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## chrisjac

Craftyone51 Magnificent!


----------



## craftyone51

st1tch said:


> Oooops thank you for that 😳 I'd like to blame my age as that's my usual excuse but somehow I don't think that will cut it here 😊


Craftyone51 here. The scarves with the cables running down the edges had the pattern printed on the back of the yarn label. I haven't checked Ravelry to see if the pattern may be there. Maybe able to locate it by checking Loops and Threads for free patterns. It's just called "Cable Scarf.
The other scarf pattern was from a Leisure Arts Leaflet Quick and Easy Knits by Patricia Kim, and I've made a number of scarfs and hats from it.


----------



## edithann

Found another shawl I knitted with James C. Brett Marble Chunky..love working with this yarn.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

I used to be a wool snob but now there are SO many very fine acrylics available and except for the pain of blocking them if it is a lace, they are very acceptable for most projects. I like the warmth of wool for winter socks and mittens because it is warmer when wet, but, hey, how often do you get your scarf or sweater wet? I use rather a lot of acrylics, especially for children.


----------



## chrisjac

Not enough words to describe how beautiful this is!



edithann said:


> Found another shawl I knitted with James C. Brett Marble Chunky..love working with this yarn.


----------



## chrisjac

Here you go! Free on Ravelry, Yay!

Knit Cable Scarf
by Loops & Threads Design Team



craftyone51 said:


> Craftyone51 here. The scarves with the cables running down the edges had the pattern printed on the back of the yarn label. I haven't checked Ravelry to see if the pattern made be there. Maybe able to locate it by checking Loops and Threads for free patterns.


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> Not enough words to describe how beautiful this is!


Thanks Christine...I appreciate your lovely words!


----------



## Nownow

Very nice!


----------



## craftyone51

edithann said:


> Found another shawl I knitted with James C. Brett Marble Chunky..love working with this yarn.


Very pretty colorful shawl. Looks to be warm and comfy to wear.


----------



## Revan

Love your scarf! I too like Impeccable and their yardage in one skein. :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

edithann said:


> Found another shawl I knitted with James C. Brett Marble Chunky..love working with this yarn.


The colors are lovely, I have been wanting to try this yarn!


----------



## Lostie

lorraine 55 said:


> The colors are lovely, I have been wanting to try this yarn!


edithann's shawl is beautiful, and the marble chunky comes in the most lovely colours


----------



## Chrissy

vjh1530 said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> Amortje, your knitting is beautiful! I love the cables, haven't gotten the nerve to try them yet.


Give cables a try, they are easier than they look and we will 'hold your hand' while you practise, be warned however, they are addictive


----------



## vjh1530

Chrissy said:


> Give cables a try, they are easier than they look and we will 'hold your hand' while you practise, be warned however, they are addictive


Thanks, KPers are so helpful.

Edithan, your shawl is stunning! Such rich colors!


----------



## Aunty M

chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


What a fantastic show of support both you and acrylic yarn have received. All the projects shown are gorgeous. 👍👍


----------



## chrisjac

Thank you. It's so nice to have everyone sharing without any negative comments . I do believe a lot of Kp members have been reticent about sharing the benefits of different yarns.



Aunty Sheryl said:


> What a fantastic show of support both you and acrylic yarn have received. All the projects shown are gorgeous. 👍👍


----------



## toknit

I agree..it is the skill and the joy that it ws made...the work is beautiful..and your friend is loved, you show it by your work...


----------



## JanieSue

What a fun post. I love seeing all the beautiful things made with acrylic yarns. My panda blankets are made using Berroco Comfort, white baby sweater is a discontinued Universal baby yarn. Panda made from Hobby Lobby eye lash yarn.


----------



## edithann

Thanks go out to Vjh1530, Craftone51, Lorraine55, and Lostie. I appreciate your lovely comments about my shawl. It was a fun knit, and the yarn is great to work with.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue! What wonderful knitting!



JanieSue said:


> What a fun post. I love seeing all the beautiful things made with acrylic yarns. My panda blankets are made using Berroco Comfort, white baby sweater is a discontinued Universal baby yarn. Panda made from Hobby Lobby eye lash yarn.


----------



## fortunate1

chrisjac said:


> JanieSue! What wonderful knitting!


I envy your knitting!! 👍👍. I want that blanket!


----------



## trish2222

Thank you chrisjac for starting this thread and encouraging those who regularly use acrylic to show their work. I'm hugely enjoying seeing other people's work. It proves that man made fibre is just as enjoyable to work with, wear and look at as natural fibres. I knit baby shawls exclusively in acrylic and they look just as good as any made with natural fibres.


----------



## chrisjac

Applause to you and your beautiful redhead!



trish2222 said:


> Thank you chrisjac for starting this thread and encouraging those who regularly use acrylic to show their work. I'm hugely enjoying seeing other people's work. It proves that man made fibre is just as enjoyable to work with, wear and look at as natural fibres. I knit baby shawls exclusively in acrylic and they look just as good as any made with natural fibres.


----------



## trish2222

fortunate1 said:


> I envy your knitting!! 👍👍. I want that blanket!


 :thumbup: Brilliant work, JanieSue.


----------



## JanieSue

A big thanks to all of you guys for your wonderful comments. Especially to Christine for starting this post. It has made me rethink using acrylics for more projects. I just love everything I have seen posted.

The purple blanket is for my first grandbaby to be born Aug 21. The red one I made for my nephew a couple yrs ago.


----------



## JanieSue

fortunate1 said:


> I envy your knitting!! 👍👍. I want that blanket!


You are so sweet and the blanket is easier than it looks. Just a matter of keeping the yarn straight.


----------



## galaxycraft

Just want to say how lovely everyone's work is.
Will continue to watch this.
Craft on and be happy. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann

Katsch said:


> Acrylic and eucalyptus and I was happy how it looked after wet blocking.


My gosh that is Beautiful, so very dainty!


----------



## grandmann

trish2222 said:


> I posted this recently - done in James C. Brett Marble DK. Very soft.


I love the style of this sweater, who says knitting can't be done in Acrylic in this case it took the right weight of yarn.


----------



## Elder Ellen

I guess that acrylic is OK for some things, so long as the person who receives it understands its characteristics and limitations. Yes, it is often attractive, and many here on KP are capable of knitting or crocheting quality gifts and useful items. I can admire the work from a distance but I still prefer natural fibers for my own work and use.


----------



## grandmann

Christine, Thank You for starting this thread...it was most enjoyable. This morning I went through all 16 pages looking at everyone's creations. I must admit we have some great yarn artists here on KP. It was funny all these projects were done in acrylic is that saying something....


----------



## Lostie

Lostie said:


> If you can bear the suspense, I may soon finish the acrylic baby blanket I am pictured holding in my teeth on another thread


And here it is. Weaving in ends while wearing handbraces a bit trickier, but all done. Deramore's own 100% acrylic dk. A baby log cabin ....


----------



## galaxycraft

Lostie said:


> And here it is. Weaving in ends while wearing handbraces a bit trickier, but all done. Deramore's own 100% acrylic dk. A baby log cabin ....


Oh, I like how you have the white bordering the sections. :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

Lostie said:


> And here it is. Weaving in ends while wearing handbraces a bit trickier, but all done. Deramore's own 100% acrylic dk. A baby log cabin ....


Lostie, that's magnificent. The colours are well chosen. Lovely, lovely, lovely. Post your own thread immediately - do you hear me?????


----------



## JanieSue

trish2222 said:


> I posted this recently - done in James C. Brett Marble DK. Very soft.


Beautiful sweater and model. Love her red hair.


----------



## trish2222

JanieSue said:


> Beautiful sweater and model. Love her red hair.


Thank you - I love knitting for her (my youngest daughter)


----------



## JanieSue

Lostie said:


> And here it is. Weaving in ends while wearing handbraces a bit trickier, but all done. Deramore's own 100% acrylic dk. A baby log cabin ....


Beautiful, awesome colors.


----------



## craftyone51

JanieSue said:


> What a fun post. I love seeing all the beautiful things made with acrylic yarns. My panda blankets are made using Berroco Comfort, white baby sweater is a discontinued Universal baby yarn. Panda made from Hobby Lobby eye lash yarn.


All of your items are gorgeous, the blankets, sweater and the panda is just adorable!!!


----------



## mopgenorth

Lostie said:


> And here it is. Weaving in ends while wearing handbraces a bit trickier, but all done. Deramore's own 100% acrylic dk. A baby log cabin ....


Lostie - beautiful blanket and beautiful knitting!!!


----------



## mopgenorth

JanieSue said:


> What a fun post. I love seeing all the beautiful things made with acrylic yarns. My panda blankets are made using Berroco Comfort, white baby sweater is a discontinued Universal baby yarn. Panda made from Hobby Lobby eye lash yarn.


Oh my stars! Just look at all that love! beautiful!


----------



## mopgenorth

Craftyone51- gorgeous! love that yarn!


----------



## mopgenorth

vjh1530 said:


> Some of my acrylic projects.


wow! Love them all! I really love the little bear!


----------



## Lostie

I just want to add to all the others who've thanked chrisjac for starting this thread. It's great


----------



## mopgenorth

Look at this pretty cowl!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64114-1.html


----------



## mopgenorth

Lostie said:


> I just want to add to all the others who've thanked chrisjac for starting this thread. It's great


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

LizR said:


> I got it free on Ravelry yesterday. Still free today.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/full-of-hearts-scarf


I just got it a few minutes ago, still free.


----------



## craftyone51

Lostie said:


> And here it is. Weaving in ends while wearing handbraces a bit trickier, but all done. Deramore's own 100% acrylic dk. A baby log cabin ....


Beautiful blanket, love the color's and how they were laid out.


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> And here it is. Weaving in ends while wearing handbraces a bit trickier, but all done. Deramore's own 100% acrylic dk. A baby log cabin ....


Fantastic Lostie and worth waiting to see. A log cabin is in my plans but then, I have so many plans. After seeing this, I can't wait to start one myself.


----------



## craftyone51

chrisjac said:


> Thank you everyone. It's so nice to see all the good comments on a much maligned yarn. If you'd like to post the projects you're working on now, please do. Let's show the beauty of man-made yarn.
> Christine


All of these afghans were made with Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn". Very soft and perfect yarn to knit or crochet afghans or scarves.


----------



## Lostie

Craftone51 - those are superb afghans. Wow :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

Lostie said:


> Craftone51 - those are superb afghans. Wow :thumbup:


ditto that


----------



## chrisjac

Magnificent!



craftyone51 said:


> All of these afghans were made with Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn". Very soft and perfect yarn to knit or crochet afghans or scarves.


----------



## morningstar

trish2222 said:


> Lostie, that's magnificent. The colours are well chosen. Lovely, lovely, lovely. Post your own thread immediately - do you hear me?????


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## morningstar

trish2222 said:


> Lostie, that's magnificent. The colours are well chosen. Lovely, lovely, lovely. Post your own thread immediately - do you hear me?????


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Life is funny, isn't it?



mopgenorth said:


> Look at this pretty cowl!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64114-1.html


----------



## JanieSue

craftyone51 said:


> All of these afghans were made with Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn". Very soft and perfect yarn to knit or crochet afghans or scarves.


Wow, they are amazing. Your work is awesome.


----------



## mopgenorth

chrisjac said:


> Life is funny, isn't it?


yes indeed!


----------



## JanieSue

mopgenorth said:


> Look at this pretty cowl!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64114-1.html


Those were the days when we were being lectured about steam blocking acrylics and how much nicer our work would be if we just steamed them. LOL


----------



## chrisjac

Of course, I have a wonderful group of clients who request knitting from me. Everything I do includes wear-ability, fiber content, washing instructions. I do knitting for friends in So, California, they request no wool, doesn't suit the climate. I knit for friends in the East, they request wool for extra warmth. I do a lot of baby wear and I listen to the client for their needs. We all use what we can afford and what we prefer to knit with. I love choices! C'est la vie!



Elder Ellen said:


> I guess that acrylic is OK for some things, so long as the person who receives it understands its characteristics and limitations. Yes, it is often attractive, and many here on KP are capable of knitting or crocheting quality gifts and useful items. I can admire the work from a distance but I still prefer natural fibers for my own work and use.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> Of course, I have a wonderful group of clients who request knitting from me. Everything I do includes wear-ability, fiber content, washing instructions. I do knitting for friends in So, California, they request no wool, doesn't suit the climate. I knit for friends in the East, they request wool for extra warmth. I do a lot of baby wear and I listen to the client for their needs. We all use what we can afford and what we prefer to knit with. I love choices! C'est la vie!


I wish I had time to try every yarn available no mater the fiber. So many choices.


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> Of course, I have a wonderful group of clients who request knitting from me. Everything I do includes wear-ability, fiber content, washing instructions. I do knitting for friends in So, California, they request no wool, doesn't suit the climate. I knit for friends in the East, they request wool for extra warmth. I do a lot of baby wear and I listen to the client for their needs. We all use what we can afford and what we prefer to knit with. I love choices! C'est la vie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

The time and money would be nice.



JanieSue said:


> I wish I had time to try every yarn available no mater the fiber. So many choices.


----------



## craftyone51

chrisjac said:


> The time and money would be nice.


Ditto that!


----------



## lorraine 55

Lostie said:


> And here it is. Weaving in ends while wearing handbraces a bit trickier, but all done. Deramore's own 100% acrylic dk. A baby log cabin ....


That is gorgeous, your choice of colors is perfect!!!


----------



## lorraine 55

craftyone51 said:


> All of these afghans were made with Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn". Very soft and perfect yarn to knit or crochet afghans or scarves.


Your work is beautiful!!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Beautiful every one of them.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> The time and money would be nice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1

mopgenorth said:


> Look at this pretty cowl!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64114-1.html


That is a nice pattern, and color. I have only been knitting for about 4yrs, so I am not well educated on a lot of yarns, but is dazzleaire an acrylic..or mixture of acrylic and another fiber?? I know someone has the knowledge to share with me


----------



## fortunate1

craftyone51 said:


> All of these afghans were made with Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn". Very soft and perfect yarn to knit or crochet afghans or scarves.


Gorgeous!! I have a license plate with that hog on it..lived in Fayetteville long time ago.


----------



## chrisjac

Sweetie, if it's Caron Dazzleaire, it's discountinued and it was acrylic and nylon. How's that for man-made?
I had some in the past.



fortunate1 said:


> That is a nice pattern, and color. I have only been knitting for about 4yrs, so I am not well educated on a lot of yarns, but is dazzleaire an acrylic..or mixture of acrylic and another fiber?? I know someone has the knowledge to share with me


----------



## chrisjac

sorry, double post


----------



## fortunate1

Lostie said:


> And here it is. Weaving in ends while wearing handbraces a bit trickier, but all done. Deramore's own 100% acrylic dk. A baby log cabin ....


The suspense was well worth it...your color combination is pure artistry.. I never thought of some of those colors complimenting each other. I may be forced to make this and try several of those colors...are you still using your big toe to take pics???


----------



## edithann

Lotsie, your blanket is lovely...nice color and nice work. Hope you are doing better..
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann

craftyone51 said:


> All of these afghans were made with Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn". Very soft and perfect yarn to knit or crochet afghans or scarves.


Absolutely gorgeous...love patterns, colors, and work!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1

chrisjac said:


> sorry, double post


Thank you for clarification.. Nylon and acrylic...nylon and acrylic....going to repeat in writing so I will remember... Thanks again..yes I know they are man-made and not a natural fiber.. Or mixture of natural fibers.... I always appreciate knowledge that is shared with me,, in such a nice manner.

My thanks also for starting this topic...pleasurable people and fantastic knitters!! I am so happy to see all of their work!


----------



## arkynana

Very Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

fortunate1 said:


> The suspense was well worth it...your color combination is pure artistry.. I never thought of some of those colors complimenting each other. I may be forced to make this and try several of those colors...are you still using your big toe to take pics???


This one was not taken by big toe! My big toe is only needed for selfies showing me knitting in handbraces - and was not successful


----------



## fortunate1

Lostie said:


> This one was not taken by big toe! My big toe is only needed for selfies showing me knitting in handbraces - and was not successful


😂


----------



## mopgenorth

fortunate1 said:


> That is a nice pattern, and color. I have only been knitting for about 4yrs, so I am not well educated on a lot of yarns, but is dazzleaire an acrylic..or mixture of acrylic and another fiber?? I know someone has the knowledge to share with me


80% acrylic 20% nylon = 100% man-made fiber


----------



## normancha

craftyone51 said:


> It's a beautiful scarf. I've made a few scarfs with "Impeccable" and they are soft, give nice stitch definition and is so nice to knit with.


Your scarves are beautiful!! I love Impeccable Yarns.


----------



## normancha

chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


Yarn is yarn. And your scarf is beautiful. I also love the Impeccable Yarns. You didd a GREAT! job.


----------



## chrisjac

I wish I could reach all of you and give you a big hug. My little scarf has brought out so many lovely folk who enjoy knitting with all different yarns. And all the projects- just wonderful.
Love to all!
Christine


----------



## chrisjac

normancha said:


> Yarn is yarn. And your scarf is beautiful. I also love the Impeccable Yarns. You didd a GREAT! job.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ValerieUK

I tried this pattern and all I did was screw it up! lol I may have to try it again.


----------



## chrisjac

Do you need help with the pattern for my scarf? I'm glad to help

quote=ValerieUK]I tried this pattern and all I did was screw it up! lol I may have to try it again.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth

chrisjac said:


> I wish I could reach all of you and give you a big hug. My little scarf has brought out so many lovely folk who enjoy knitting with all different yarns. And all the projects- just wonderful.
> Love to all!
> Christine


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: we love you too!


----------



## cathysmith97

Beautiful. You are such a talented knitter.


----------



## grandmann

craftyone51 said:


> All of these afghans were made with Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn". Very soft and perfect yarn to knit or crochet afghans or scarves.


Wow, your knitting is Superb!
Perfect yarn for afghans, nice and soft.


----------



## runflyski

In the old days, the acrylic yarns were stiff and scratchy. Today, companies are coming out with acrylics that are very soft. I love them because they do not shrink, and most are machine washable.
I knit several baby hats for charity. I used soft acrylic yarn. They would not accept them. They wanted natural fibers.


----------



## lorraine 55

chrisjac said:


> I wish I could reach all of you and give you a big hug. My little scarf has brought out so many lovely folk who enjoy knitting with all different yarns. And all the projects- just wonderful.
> Love to all!
> Christine


Yes it has been a nice discussion. It has been said many times that it is a matter of what yarn you enjoy working with. If people choose to use natural fibers that is a choice too, but there is no need to criticize those who use man made fibers and call their work inferior. Thanks to everyone who showed their lovely work!


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Sweetie, if it's Caron Dazzleaire, it's discountinued and it was acrylic and nylon. How's that for man-made?
> I had some in the past.


This yarn sometimes still shows up in the privately donated yarn at the senior center. In the early 2000's at least one hospital requested we not use it for our baby hats. I'm assuming it was because it was a bit 'sparkly' and kind of fuzzy.
Yes, very man made.


----------



## ValerieUK

My problem is I am a lazy knitter which means if it is more intricate than straight knit and purl I get in too much of a hurry. I will attempt it again but I just have to slow down and take my time.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> I wish I could reach all of you and give you a big hug. My little scarf has brought out so many lovely folk who enjoy knitting with all different yarns. And all the projects- just wonderful.
> Love to all!
> Christine


Hugs to you.


----------



## morningstar

runflyski said:


> In the old days, the acrylic yarns were stiff and scratchy. Today, companies are coming out with acrylics that are very soft. I love them because they do not shrink, and most are machine washable.
> I knit several baby hats for charity. I used soft acrylic yarn. They would not accept them. They wanted natural fibers.


The charities we knit and crochet for want only synthetic machine wash and dry yarns. Go figure.


----------



## Jenval

Wow your scarf is beautiful looks so soft, and everyones work is beautiful just shows what you can make with acrylic yarns really enjoyed reading this thread.


----------



## ValerieUK

I love Hobby Lobby yarns. I use it more than anything else.


----------



## standsalonewolf

:thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Many thanks!



Jenval said:


> Wow your scarf is beautiful looks so soft, and everyones work is beautiful just shows what you can make with acrylic yarns really enjoyed reading this thread.


----------



## craftyone51

This has been a fun post to read and to see the pretty items that have been made with acrylic yarns. I want to thank everyone for the nice compliments.


----------



## BoogieCat

Such lovely things! I'm sorely tempted to start yet another WIP with my pile of I Love This Yarn!


----------



## Artbarn

chrisjac said:


> Do you remember Fabric Place? I bought the best fabrics and I still have yarns I bought there. It was my favorite store.


Chris, I remember Fabric Place. There was one in Framiningham, MA, near where I worked and one in Woburn, near where I lived. They had beautiful yarns and fabrics--and good prices on many. It makes me sad that it's gone.

I loved Michaels Impeccable when I used it for a cardigan/jacket. I really enjoyed working with it and will buy it again. I still haven't sewed up the pieces yet.


----------



## chrisjac

Thank you, so glad someone else remembers that store. Please post a picture of your cardi when you finish!
Christine



Artbarn said:


> Chris, I remember Fabric Place. There was one in Framiningham, MA, near where I worked and one in Woburn, near where I lived. They had beautiful yarns and fabrics--and good prices on many. It makes me sad that it's gone.
> 
> I loved Michaels Impeccable when I used it for a cardigan/jacket. I really enjoyed working with it and will buy it again. I still haven't sewed up the pieces yet.


----------



## Artbarn

chrisjac said:


> Thank you, so glad someone else remembers that store. Please post a picture of your cardi when you finish!
> Christine


Yes, I will. I need to get busy or I won't have it ready for the cool weather that will be upon us in another month.

This has been a lovely thread. What beautiful knitted items everyone has posted!


----------



## vjh1530

chrisjac said:


> JanieSue! What wonderful knitting!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue

vjh1530 said:


> Some of my acrylic projects.


Everything is beautiful. Gorgeous knitting.


----------



## skitty's_mum

I don't know why some people are so snobby about acrylic. There are some stunning yarns made from it, it washes and wears well and almost anyone can wear it. I'm allergic to wool so use it almost all the time. You can see how soft your scarf is from the picture


----------



## chrisjac

Thanks for the lovely compliment.
Christine



skitty's_mum said:


> I don't know why some people are so snobby about acrylic. There are some stunning yarns made from it, it washes and wears well and almost anyone can wear it. I'm allergic to wool so use it almost all the time. You can see how soft your scarf is from the picture


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

skitty's_mum said:


> I don't know why some people are so snobby about acrylic. There are some stunning yarns made from it, it washes and wears well and almost anyone can wear it. I'm allergic to wool so use it almost all the time. You can see how soft your scarf is from the picture


I think because in "the olden days" acrylic was plasticy, a lot of it tended to pill and never seemed to drape - the old afghans my mom knitted are stiff and scratchy despite years of washing.

The new acrylics are so much nicer but the stigma still remains.


----------



## bane

I'm more than happy to use acrylic. I've just stocked up on this pretty and soft yarn from Hobbycraft. It was 3 for 2 at £ 2.20 a 100gm dk ball. It's endorsed by the WI, so if it's good enough for them, it's good enough for me ! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Lostie said:


> Craftone51 - those are superb afghans. Wow :thumbup:


They certainly are! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

mopgenorth said:


> Look at this pretty cowl!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64114-1.html


Haha, it is acrylic :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann

Katsch said:


> Haha, it is acrylic :thumbup:


Amyknits can knit with acrylic and turn out a lovely cowl.


----------



## Katsch

grandmann said:


> Amyknits can knit with acrylic and turn out a lovely cowl.


Yes she certainly can :thumbup:
It struck me as funny after the lectures on knitting with acrylic and the properties of acrylic.


----------



## craftyone51

grandmann said:


> Amyknits can knit with acrylic and turn out a lovely cowl.


Yes, she sure did. I remember Dazzleaire, way back in the olden days.


----------



## trish2222

Katsch said:


> Haha, it is acrylic :thumbup:


Ha, well spotted :XD: :lol:


----------



## chrisjac

Such gorgeous colors and they look so soft!



BeverleyBee said:


> I'm more than happy to use acrylic. I've just stocked up on this pretty and soft yarn from Hobbycraft. It was 3 for 2 at £ 2.20 a 100gm dk ball. It's endorsed by the WI, so if it's good enough for them, it's good enough for me ! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

I forgot to say , thanks for the memory, we could all use a reminder now and then.



mopgenorth said:


> Look at this pretty cowl!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64114-1.html


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chrissy

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I think because in "the olden days" acrylic was plasticy, a lot of it tended to pill and never seemed to drape - the old afghans my mom knitted are stiff and scratchy despite years of washing.
> 
> The new acrylics are so much nicer but the stigma still remains.


I agree, maybe we should take a combined challenge to educate new (and old) knitters and crocheters about the lovely Acrylics we have today. :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Chrissy said:


> I agree, maybe we should take a combined challenge to educate new (and old) knitters and crocheters about the lovely Acrylics we have today. :thumbup:


Well this has been a good start Chrissy! I don't knit exclusively in acrylic, and there are some horrible non-acrylics out there, but beautiful acrylics are a-plenty as we're seeing in these lovely pictures :thumbup:


----------



## runflyski

I loved the Dazzleaire yarn. In those years, it was one of the softest yarns available. What memories.


----------



## firecracker4

Lovely scarf.


----------



## chrisjac

I loved it as well. Made some pretty tops to wear under my business suits when I was working.



runflyski said:


> I loved the Dazzleaire yarn. In those years, it was one of the softest yarns available. What memories.


----------



## chrisjac

Thank you, and what pretty little girls in your Avatar!



firecracker4 said:


> Lovely scarf.


----------



## fortunate1

I am so impressed with everyone's acrylic knits!! More than that,I am impressed with how nice this topic has been!!!!


----------



## chrisjac

Good folk sharing.



fortunate1 said:


> I am so impressed with everyone's acrylic knits!! More than that,I am impressed with how nice this topic has been!!!!


----------



## edithann

Just posted an easy cowl pattern. My friend requested it be knitted in acrylic, and she supplied the yarn. Very happy with the end result. Just adjusted the pattern to make it longer.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> Just posted an easy cowl pattern. My friend requested it be knitted in acrylic, and she supplied the yarn. Very happy with the end result. Just adjusted the pattern to make it longer.
> Edie (EdithAnn)


I love it! Can we share the pattern?


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> I love it! Can we share the pattern?


Thanks Christine, happy you like it...
Edie...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mori


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> Thanks Christine, happy you like it...
> Edie...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mori


Thank you Edie, I like the yarn that you used, shiny. What is it?


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> Thank you Edie, I like the yarn that you used, shiny. What is it?


My friend gave it to me and asked if I would knit it for her.
It's Caron - Simply Soft..so easy to work with.
Edie...


----------



## galaxycraft

edithann said:


> Just posted an easy cowl pattern. My friend requested it be knitted in acrylic, and she supplied the yarn. Very happy with the end result. Just adjusted the pattern to make it longer.
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Looks delightful! Great Job! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> My friend gave it to me and asked if I would knit it for her.
> It's Caron - Simply Soft..so easy to work with.
> Edie...


Too funny,Edie, that's the yarn that I was going to use also!


----------



## edithann

galaxycraft said:



> Looks delightful! Great Job! :thumbup:


Thanks Galaxycraft...appreciate you lovely comments and thumbup.
;-)


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> Too funny,Edie, that's the yarn that I was going to use also!


Terrific! have fun!
:thumbup:


----------



## runflyski

Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandmann

Beautiful Cowl, Thanks for the pattern link

I started one with YO K2tog. for every row I gave up on that one it wasn't easy for me at all. This one I think I might be able to do.


----------



## edithann

runflyski said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!


Thank you...


----------



## edithann

grandmann said:


> Beautiful Cowl, Thanks for the pattern link
> 
> I started one with YO K2tog. for every row I gave up on that one it wasn't easy for me at all. This one I think I might be able to do.


Thank you, too. I think you will find this easier...good luck!


----------



## LizR

edithann said:


> Just posted an easy cowl pattern. My friend requested it be knitted in acrylic, and she supplied the yarn. Very happy with the end result. Just adjusted the pattern to make it longer.
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Just lovely. Thank you for posting the link. I have lot and lots of Simply Soft as it is one of my favorite yarns for draping and color. I plan on using some of it to make one or more of these beautiful cowls.


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> Just lovely. Thank you for posting the link. I have lot and lots of Simply Soft as it is one of my favorite yarns for draping and color. I plan on using some of it to make one or more of these beautiful cowls.


Liz! we share the love of this yarn. My pink period passed because of .......
and I found so many shades in my stash.


----------



## edithann

LizR said:


> Just lovely. Thank you for posting the link. I have lot and lots of Simply Soft as it is one of my favorite yarns for draping and color. I plan on using some of it to make one or more of these beautiful cowls.


Hi Liz, thank you. Do try this pattern...so easy. Keep in mind how long you want to make it. Her instructions are for a shorter version than mine. Here's another picture of how I was able to triple it. Simply Soft is so easy to work with. Have fun!
Edie ;-)


----------



## craftyone51

edithann said:


> Just posted an easy cowl pattern. My friend requested it be knitted in acrylic, and she supplied the yarn. Very happy with the end result. Just adjusted the pattern to make it longer.
> Edie (EdithAnn)


That's such a pretty shawl, Edie. I have made quite a few projects in Simply Soft and it is easy to work with, does have a nice shine and drape. I will soon be making a beautiful baby afghan with this yarn. Thanks for the pattern as I will be making this too.


----------



## edithann

craftyone51 said:


> That's such a pretty shawl.


Thanks so much for your nice comment.


----------



## RosD

Wow!!! Christine I love this thread and everyone's projects. I love acrylics and use it a lot. Easy care and looks great. I have just finished these beanies and a scarf and sent them to my daughter Rachel's family. I love this pattern, it is called Anastasiya-Cables and Bands Hat by Grace Rose Designs. 💞

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anastasiya---cables-and-bands


----------



## craftyone51

RosD said:


> Wow!!! Christine I love this thread and everyone's projects. I love acrylics and use it a lot. Easy care and looks great. I have just finished these beanies and a scarf and sent them to my daughter Rachel's family. I love this pattern, it is called Anastasiya-Cables and Bands Hat by Grace Rose Designs. 💞
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anastasiya---cables-and-bands


Very pretty, Ros. Love the scarf. I really like cables.


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> Very pretty, Ros. Love the scarf. I really like cables.


Thank you Susan, I really love cables too. 💞


----------



## RosD

A cot blanket for my darling GS Jackson, he loves hand knitted blankets and grabs them and carts them round with him.&#128158;


----------



## craftyone51

RosD said:


> A cot blanket for my darling GS Jackson, he loves hand knitted blankets and grabs them and carts them round with him.💞


I love that pattern and color. Would the pattern be available?


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> I love that pattern and color. Would the pattern be available?


Thank you Susan, no real pattern, I just picked out a stitch pattern I liked and added a garter stitch border. It can be as big or small as you want. I hope this helps, but if you have any more questions I'm happy to help. 💞


----------



## craftyone51

RosD said:


> Thank you Susan, no real pattern, I just picked out a stitch pattern I liked and added a garter stitch border. It can be as big or small as you want. I hope this helps, but if you have any more questions I'm happy to help. 💞


Thanks Ros, I will definitely be knitting up something with this pattern. Love it!! I have a couple of hard cover books with knitting and crochet patterns but haven't seen that one. Jackson is getting so big and he's just too cute.


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful work Ros, lovely yarns.


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Wow!!! Christine I love this thread and everyone's projects. I love acrylics and use it a lot. Easy care and looks great. I have just finished these beanies and a scarf and sent them to my daughter Rachel's family. I love this pattern, it is called Anastasiya-Cables and Bands Hat by Grace Rose Designs. 💞
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anastasiya---cables-and-bands


All beautiful!


----------



## RosD

I love this hoodie, I knitted it in Sirdar Snuggly Kisses. It's Peter Pan Book 280. Design 6 and it is called Hooded Jacket in Peter Pan D.K. There is a picture of it on the back cover and I think there is a leaflet of the pattern also if you didn't want the whole book. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> Thanks Ros, I will definitely be knitting up something with this pattern. Love it!! I have a couple of hard cover books with knitting and crochet patterns but haven't seen that one. Jackson is getting so big and he's just too cute.


Thank you Susan, Jackson will be 2 in November and he still loves his blankies but he only ever grabs the hand knitted ones. 💞


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Beautiful work Ros, lovely yarns.


Thank you Kathy. 💞


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> All beautiful!


Thank you Christine. 💞


----------



## RosD

When my Mum died I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.&#128158;


----------



## edithann

RosD said:


> When my Mum died I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.💞


Ros, that is stunning! Your mum would be proud of you. Everything you knit is gorgeous!!
Edie...  :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Ros, that is stunning! Your mum would be proud of you. Everything you knit is gorgeous!!
> Edie...  :thumbup:


Thank you so much Edie. 💞


----------



## RosD

I made this All in one top down and booties in Peter Pan DK. It has a sparkly thread through the yarn. The stitch pattern is called Inverted Hearts and I have crocheted a little picot edge. I was making it to match the dress, however it is a completely different dye lot so I will make another dress to match the All in one top. It is a much prettier shade than the dress. A big thank you to Marianna Mel, I love her patterns. &#128158;

ETA I forgot to say the All in one top is the six month size and I added an extra 6 stitches to the stocking stitch skirt to make the stitch pattern fit. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

The pattern is in Cleckheaton nursery album, pattern 16 and called Baby Shawl. It is also in Knitting & Crochet for Babies The Best of Golden Hands. It is called Circular Shetland Shawl. It is also in all you can knit and crochet for babies Golden Hands Special.&#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> The pattern is in Cleckheaton nursery album, pattern 16 and called Baby Shawl. It is also in Knitting & Crochet for Babies The Best of Golden Hands. It is called Circular Shetland Shawl. It is also in all you can knit and crochet for babies Golden Hands Special.💞


Ros! you are a master of all arts! There aren't enough words to describe
your beautiful work!
Christine


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Ros! you are a master of all arts! There aren't enough words to describe
> your beautiful work!
> Christine


Thank you so much Christine. I really love knitting and have made sooo many things in acrylic!!! Your beautiful scarf started this thread, I love it!!💞


----------



## jmewin

Beautiful.


----------



## Teeple

Thank you Christine for starting this post. Thanks to everyone for the lovely things you have knitted, everyone is so talented and i am so impressed. Happy knitting.


----------



## chrisjac

Teeple said:


> Thank you Christine for starting this post. Thanks to everyone for the lovely things you have knitted, everyone is so talented and i am so impressed. Happy knitting.


It has been fun and still going!


----------



## RosD

Ivy Rose in her jumpers. &#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Ivy Rose in her jumpers. 💞


Precious angel!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Precious angel!


Thank you Christine, she is gorgeous. 💞
Let me know if I'm putting too many things on your thread. 😀


----------



## grandmann

RosD said:


> When my Mum died I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.💞


Your Mother would be definitely be Proud of You!! Your workmanship is Incredible! 
What age did you start knitting? With your knitting skills I would never reach your expertise even if I knitted all my life.


----------



## RosD

grandmann said:


> Your Mother would be definitely be Proud of You!! Your workmanship is Incredible! What age to start knitting?


Thank you grandmann, my Mum taught me when I was 10 years old. I remember the first thing I finished, it was this really awful jumper for my little sister, she loved it but the colours were dreadful green and yellow stripes. I think I have improved since then. I'm so happy that my Mum taught me and I get so much enjoyment from it. 💞


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Thank you Christine, she is gorgeous. 💞
> Let me know if I'm putting too many things on your thread. 😀


You keep on posting, love all your work!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> You keep on posting, love all your work!


Thank you so much Christine. 💞


----------



## RosD

Here's a honeycomb baby blanket.&#128158;


----------



## RosD

Spanish Frills, my DGD wants a green and cream one to put away for much later. &#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Here's a honeycomb baby blanket.💞


Do you have this pattern to share? It's stunning!


----------



## RosD

The pattern is Peter Pan Traditional Baby Book 210. It is called No. T209 Shawl. The border is time consuming but so worth it. There are a lot of really lovely patterns in this book.


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Do you have this pattern to share? It's stunning!


Thank you Christine, again it is just a stitch pattern with a garter stitch border. I'm looking for it now for you. 💞

Honey comb Stitch pattern.
Row 1. *p1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, s1, k1, psso, p1, rep from*
Row 2. k1,*p5, k1, rep from*
Row 3. p1,*k5, p1, rep from*
Row 4. rep row 2
Row 5. k1, yo, s1,k1, psso, *p1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, s1, k1, psso, rep from* ending p1, k2tog, yo, k1
Row 6. P3, *k1, p5, rep from* ending p3 instead of p5
Row 7. k3, *p1, k5, rep from* ending k3 instead of k5
Row 8. rep row 6

Hope it all makes sense. When I make this blanket and I have done my border, I prefer to start the pattern on row 3.
I love this pattern and I use it for lots of things, Blankets, jumpers, beanies, hoodies


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Thank you Christine, again it is just a stitch pattern with a garter stitch border. I'm looking for it now for you. 💞
> 
> Honey comb Stitch pattern.
> Row 1. *p1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, s1, k1, psso, p1, rep from*
> Row 2. k1,*p5, k1, rep from*
> Row 3. p1,*k5, p1, rep from*
> Row 4. rep row 2
> Row 5. k1, yo, s1,k1, psso, *p1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, s1, k1, psso, rep from* ending p1, k2tog, yo, k1
> Row 6. P3, *k1, p5, rep from* ending p3 instead of p5
> Row 7. k3, *p1, k5, rep from* ending k3 instead of k5
> Row 8. rep row 6
> 
> Hope it all makes sense. When I make this blanket and I have done my border, I prefer to start the pattern on row 3.
> I love this pattern and I use it for lots of things, Blankets, jumpers, beanies, hoodies


Thanks, I love the honeycomb, I use it quite a bit in the aran sweaters I make. How many stitches did you cast on


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Thanks, I love the honeycomb, I use it quite a bit in the aran sweaters I make. How many stitches did you cast on


You're welcome Christine, a few years ago I lost 8 years worth of knitting records on my computer, so unfortunately I don't know how many stitches I cast on. However I did find this free Honeycomb blanket pattern. I hope this helps. 💞

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafhoney.htm


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> You're welcome Christine, a few years ago I lost 8 years worth of knitting records on my computer, so unfortunately I don't know how many stitches I cast on. However I did find this free Honeycomb blanket pattern. I hope this helps. 💞
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafhoney.htm


Thanks Ros, that's the one I have.


----------



## RosD

More All in one top downs.&#128158;


----------



## edithann

More knitted in acrylic yarn...and many, many, more...


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> More knitted in acrylic yarn...


Beautiful work Edie. 💞 Ros


----------



## chrisjac

Edie, you're better than that little pink rabbit. Your energy is amazing!



edithann said:


> More knitted in acrylic yarn...


----------



## edithann

RosD said:


> More All in one top downs.💞


Ros, I love looking at all your work...you are so talented!!
Edie... :thumbup:


----------



## edithann

RosD said:


> Beautiful work Edie. 💞 Ros


Thanks Ros...


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> Edie, you're better than that little pink rabbit. Your energy is amazing!


Thanks Christine....I've been knitting a long, long, time..hopefully not running out of energy yet..just slowing down a little..lol...and thank you for coming up with all these wonderful postings!
Edie...    :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Ros, I love looking at all your work...you are so talented!!
> Edie... :thumbup:


Thank you so much Edie. 💞 Ros


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Edie, you're better than that little pink rabbit. Your energy is amazing!


Oh yes, and RosD also. Beautiful work. Just love everything. Chris-repeating myself-what a great topic.


----------



## craftyone51

RosD said:


> I love this hoodie, I knitted it in Sirdar Snuggly Kisses. It's Peter Pan Book 280. Design 6 and it is called Hooded Jacket in Peter Pan D.K. There is a picture of it on the back cover and I think there is a leaflet of the pattern also if you didn't want the whole book. 💞


Ros, that is just the cutest hoodie and you did a wonderful job of knitting it.


----------



## craftyone51

RosD said:


> When my Mum died I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.💞


Ros, that is stunning and she would be very proud. You are an excellent knitter.


----------



## craftyone51

Ros, just finished catching up on this thread. All of the items you have posted are just gorgeous. You are definitely very gifted. My mom also taught me to knit and crochet when I was about 9 or 10, sadly I lost her when I was 17 back in early 1970. She was a girl scout leader until her illness took that away from her too. Must be why I enjoy knitting and crochet so much. I still have her knitting needles.


----------



## craftyone51

Edie, you have posted some beauties too. This sure has been a fun thread, thanks Christine.


----------



## valmac

Went to a yarn store yesterday - I had a gift certificate, lots of beautiful, beautiful yarn and I did buy some very expensive (for me) skeins to knit myself a shawl. I was also looking for some nice man made fibre to knit for my daughter who cannot abide wool, even the softest alpaca; none to be had - they only stock natural products! Ah well, off to Michaels I go!


----------



## valmac

RosD said:


> Ivy Rose in her jumpers. 💞


All your work is exquisite - your Mum would be proud and she will always be close, especially when you're knitting. 💕💕


----------



## edithann

craftyone51 said:


> Edie, you have posted some beauties too. This sure has been a fun thread, thanks Christine.


Hi Craftyone51...thank you for your nice comments. As you can see, I love knitting (and gardening, too.) Yes, this has been a fun thread thanks to Christine...what next? lol...
;-) :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue

RosD said:


> The pattern is Peter Pan Traditional Baby Book 210. It is called No. T209 Shawl. The border is time consuming but so worth it. There are a lot of really lovely patterns in this book.


Wow I love all your items. They are awesome. Especially love the purple baby blanket


----------



## trish2222

Wow, Edie and Ros, you two are knitting machines!! Beautiful work


----------



## edithann

trish2222 said:


> Wow, Edie and Ros, you two are knitting machines!! Beautiful work


Hi Trish, can only speak for myself...no "knitting machine," but thank you...lol..
Edie... ;-)


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> Ros, that is just the cutest hoodie and you did a wonderful job of knitting it.


Thank you Susan. 💞


----------



## Katsch

Ros and Edie gorgeous work by both of you!


----------



## RosD

Some baby shawls and blankets. &#128158;


----------



## edithann

Katsch said:


> Ros and Edie gorgeous work by both of you!


Thanks Kathy,
:thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Ros and Edie gorgeous work by both of you!


Thank you Kathy. 💞


----------



## KateWood

It's very pretty


----------



## Louette

RosD said:


> When my Mum died I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.💞


This is so beautiful!! I'm pretty sure she would be delighted. 
Thanks for sharing. I love the oak leaf.


----------



## RosD

Louette said:


> This is so beautiful!! I'm pretty sure she would be delighted.
> Thanks for sharing. I love the oak leaf.


Thank you Louette, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

LizR said:


> Oh yes, and RosD also. Beautiful work. Just love everything. Chris-repeating myself-what a great topic.


Thank you Liz. 💞


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> Ros, just finished catching up on this thread. All of the items you have posted are just gorgeous. You are definitely very gifted. My mom also taught me to knit and crochet when I was about 9 or 10, sadly I lost her when I was 17 back in early 1970. She was a girl scout leader until her illness took that away from her too. Must be why I enjoy knitting and crochet so much. I still have her knitting needles.


Susan I'm so sorry you lost your darling Mum at such a young age. How wonderful that they gave us this lifetime gift to enjoy forever. My Mum had 6 kids so I'm surprised she had the time to teach me, but she did and I just love knitting. 💞


----------



## Cdambro

RosD said:


> When my Mum died I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.💞


Beautiful!


----------



## RosD

valmac said:


> All your work is exquisite - your Mum would be proud and she will always be close, especially when you're knitting. 💕💕


Thank you valmac, I do feel close to her when I'm knitting and I find it a great comfort. 💞


----------



## RosD

JanieSue said:


> Wow I love all your items. They are awesome. Especially love the purple baby blanket


Thank you JanieSue, the purple one I made as a doll's blanket for my niece. 💞


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Hi Trish, can only speak for myself...no "knitting machine," but thank you...lol..
> Edie... ;-)


Hi Trish no knitting machine here!!! Thank you. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

Cdambro said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Cdambro. 💞


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


It's a beautiful scarf Christine and thank you for starting this thread.💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> It's a beautiful scarf. I've made a few scarfs with "Impeccable" and they are soft, give nice stitch definition and is so nice to knit with.


Beautiful scarves Susan. 💞


----------



## RosD

Chrissy said:


> I too, mostly use Acrylics and there are some lovely ones available!. People are too busy these days to care properly for finer yarns.


Beautiful work Chrissy, I love this set. 💞


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Acrylic and eucalyptus and I was happy how it looked after wet blocking.


It's beautiful Kathy. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

trish2222 said:


> I posted this recently - done in James C. Brett Marble DK. Very soft.


Beautiful model and work Trish. 💞


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Here's one of my many knitted with acrylic...caron simply soft.
> Can be worn as a shawl or a cowl.


Beautiful work Edie. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

Chrissy said:


> Another of my Baby pics. :lol:


I love these, beautiful work Chrissy as always. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

vjh1530 said:


> Some of my acrylic projects.


Beautiful work. 💞


----------



## RosD

amortje said:


> Very nice shawl!
> I often use acrylics for scarfs and shawls.
> Acrylics have their own specific qualities and handmade fibers aren't inferior. Actual technology produces the most wonderful and high qualitative fibers and yarns that easily can compete with animal fibers.


So gorgeous!!! I love cables. 💞


----------



## RosD

I love this cable scarf and beanie set Susan, it's beautiful. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Found another shawl I knitted with James C. Brett Marble Chunky..love working with this yarn.


It's beautiful Edie, the yarn is gorgeous. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

JanieSue said:


> What a fun post. I love seeing all the beautiful things made with acrylic yarns. My panda blankets are made using Berroco Comfort, white baby sweater is a discontinued Universal baby yarn. Panda made from Hobby Lobby eye lash yarn.


Wow!!! Beautiful work I love all of these. The blanket is absolutely gorgeous, well everything is gorgeous!!! 💞


----------



## edithann

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Edie, the yarn is gorgeous. 💞 Ros


Hello again friend Ros, thanks again...this has been fun!
Edie... ;-)


----------



## RosD

Lostie said:


> And here it is. Weaving in ends while wearing handbraces a bit trickier, but all done. Deramore's own 100% acrylic dk. A baby log cabin ....


I love it!!! Absolutely gorgeous, I can sympathise with all those ends to weave in, but so worth it!!!💞


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Hello again friend Ros, thanks again...this has been fun!
> Edie... ;-)


Hello again friend Edie, you're so welcome, it is a lot of fun, I never think about how many things I've made in acrylic, but oh my goodness there's rather a lot!!! 😀💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> All of these afghans were made with Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn". Very soft and perfect yarn to knit or crochet afghans or scarves.


Wow!!! Beautiful afghans Susan. 💞


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> I wish I could reach all of you and give you a big hug. My little scarf has brought out so many lovely folk who enjoy knitting with all different yarns. And all the projects- just wonderful.
> Love to all!
> Christine


Thank you Christine and love and hugs to you too!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD

BeverleyBee said:


> I'm more than happy to use acrylic. I've just stocked up on this pretty and soft yarn from Hobbycraft. It was 3 for 2 at £ 2.20 a 100gm dk ball. It's endorsed by the WI, so if it's good enough for them, it's good enough for me ! :thumbup:


Lovely colours Beverley, can't wait to see what you make with them. 💞


----------



## RosD

Some booties. &#128158;


----------



## craftyone51

RosD said:


> Some booties. 💞


Ros, thank you for the compliments on my afghans and scarves. 
I am amazed at all the beautiful items you've made and shared with all of us. The booties are too cute and so many of them.
You truly are a knitting machine.


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> Ros, thank you for the compliments on my afghans and scarves.
> I am amazed at all the beautiful items you've made and shared with all of us. The booties are too cute and so many of them.
> You truly are a knitting machine.


You're welcome, your work is sooo beautiful. Thank you so much Susan, not a machine, just love knitting!!! 💞


----------



## grandmann

RosD said:


> You're welcome, your work is sooo beautiful. Thank you so much Susan, not a machine, just love knitting!!! 💞


Your Love of Knitting surely shows, don't your hands ever get sore? 
I'm just amazed on what you can do :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

My sister's GD Kate in her sparkly bolero I made for her. &#128158;


----------



## grandmann

What a cute little outfit and the bolero really sets it off. The little one sure isn't happy about something...

Ros, you must have a very sharp mind for numbers in order to wip out these lace patterns like someone of us do straight knitting. There is a woman in our knitting group I just watch her in awe how she can be talking away and be working on a lace sweater. I can't even be around anyone even when I do a simple lace dishcloth or scarf. :-D A sweater you must follow the lace pattern in more stitches across without making a mistake. At least with a scarf or dishcloth you don't have those many stitches. I really sound like an amateur. I do enjoy doing lace knitting but small projects.


----------



## RosD

grandmann said:


> Your Love of Knitting surely shows, don't your hands ever get sore?
> I'm just amazed on what you can do :thumbup:


Thank you grandmann. No they don't get sore, many years ago I used metal knitting needles and my wrists, fingers and arms would ache after about 15 minutes, so I couldn't knit for long. Now I'm using wood, bamboo or sometimes plastic and I can knit all day and l night if I want too, as proven when my Mum died. I knitted all day and night staying up late and getting up early for 4 weeks. I finished that shawl, cried my heart out and couldn't believe there were no mistakes and it was something I hadn't tried before. A lovely tribute to my darling Mum for teaching me.💞


----------



## RosD

grandmann said:


> What a cute little outfit and the bolero really sets it off. The little one sure isn't happy about something...


Thank you grandmann. I'm not sure what that was about, but she a darling girl and she has a little sister now. 💞


----------



## birsss

Lovely.


----------



## knittaholic

Unfortunately, I do not have the time to read the complete posting, but, this is a beautiful scarf. I agree that there are BEAUTIFUL acrilic yarns out there. I have a daughter and daughter-in-law that simply does not have time for special care items (and neither do I). I only use "plastic" and some of the garments I have made have outlived six grandchildren.

Socks are a different story, however, and for those I use superwash wool blends only. And YES, I wash them in the washing machine, and "GASP" I tumble dry them.

If you knit beautifully, like your scarf, it is a wonderful garment, and gift, whatever well made yarn you use.

Wool and other natural fibers are simply out of my price range.


----------



## chrisjac

knittaholic said:


> Unfortunately, I do not have the time to read the complete posting, but, this is a beautiful scarf. I agree that there are BEAUTIFUL acrilic yarns out there. I have a daughter and daughter-in-law that simply does not have time for special care items (and neither do I). I only use "plastic" and some of the garments I have made have outlived six grandchildren.
> 
> Socks are a different story, however, and for those I use superwash wool blends only. And YES, I wash them in the washing machine, and "GASP" I tumble dry them.
> 
> If you knit beautifully, like your scarf, it is a wonderful garment, and gift, whatever well made yarn you use.
> 
> Wool and other natural fibers are simply out of my price range.


Thank you for your kind remarks. If you have time, please try and look at the wonderful work done by knitters from all over the world! And you will love the generosity, we all share patterns! Love your attitude towards socks. We share your feelings!
Christine


----------



## JanieSue

RosD said:


> Some booties. 💞


Oh, Wow, I love all the beautiful booties. Thank you for sharing your gorgeous knitting. You are very talented.


----------



## Lostie

Beautiful things here, and thank you all for sharing. I'm in the process of another log cabin baby blanket. This is a shades of blue one. Deramores DK acrylic on 4mm again. Very soft to work with. It's a dark wet day here, so the darkest shade may look black , but it's actually indigo


----------



## RosD

JanieSue said:


> Oh, Wow, I love all the beautiful booties. Thank you for sharing your gorgeous knitting. You are very talented.


Thank you JanieSue, I really need to make some more booties, these ones are long gone.💞


----------



## RosD

Lostie said:


> Beautiful things here, and thank you all for sharing. I'm in the process of another log cabin baby blanket. This is a shades of blue one. Deramores DK acrylic on 4mm again. Very soft to work with. It's a dark wet day here, so the darkest shade may look black , but it's actually indigo


I really love your blankets, I have never tried to make one of these and I really must give it a go. Are they difficult to knit? I love the colours you have chosen. 💞 Ros


----------



## Katsch

Lostie said:


> Beautiful things here, and thank you all for sharing. I'm in the process of another log cabin baby blanket. This is a shades of blue one. Deramores DK acrylic on 4mm again. Very soft to work with. It's a dark wet day here, so the darkest shade may look black , but it's actually indigo


The blanket will be very nice. Love the colors.


----------



## Katsch

Acrylic can be knit beautifully and it shows with everyone's wonderful work. Yikes acrylic indeed!


----------



## edithann

Love the colors on your blanket Lostie...nice work!
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann

Oh Kathy, your "pets" are a hoot! All so cute and nicely made.
Did you keep all of them?
Edie... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Acrylic can be knit beautifully and it shows with everyone's wonderful work. Yikes acrylic indeed!


Beautiful work as always Kathy. 💞 Ros


----------



## Katsch

edithann said:


> Oh Kathy, your "pets" are a hoot! All so cute and nicely made.
> Did you keep all of them?
> Edie... :wink: :thumbup:


Haha, I tried to sell them so far no buyers so technically still mine! They did get lots of hugs. I displayed them in a big basket at stroller eye level.


----------



## RosD

I love making these little jumpers. The pattern is Panda Magnum 223. I use the pattern for the shaping only and then I put whatever pattern stitch that takes my fancy at the time of starting one. I love this pattern because the ribbing is just knitted on the end of each piece. So make the front and back the same. Make 2 sleeves and then just sew it together and you're done. No picking up stitches around the neck and no buttons. Pick a lovely yarn and the possibilities are endless. &#128158;


----------



## edithann

These were knitted a while ago. Didn't realize I knitted so many with acrylic yarns.


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> These were knitted a while ago. Didn't realize I knitted so many with acrylic yarns.


Beautiful work Edie as always. 💞 Ros


----------



## edithann

Katsch said:


> Haha, I tried to sell them so far no buyers so technically still mine! They did get lots of hugs. I displayed them in a big basket at stroller eye level.


 :thumbup:


----------



## edithann

Roz, you are amazing knitting all those baby clothes. We don't have any youngsters in our family...mainly teenagers, and I have started a GGM's "hope chest" for them. Love seeing all these beautiful pictures.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann

My humble self


----------



## craftyone51

Katsch said:


> Acrylic can be knit beautifully and it shows with everyone's wonderful work. Yikes acrylic indeed!


Kathy, You sure do make the cutest kittens, dolls. Did you crochet the doily on the table too?


----------



## craftyone51

Lostie said:


> Beautiful things here, and thank you all for sharing. I'm in the process of another log cabin baby blanket. This is a shades of blue one. Deramores DK acrylic on 4mm again. Very soft to work with. It's a dark wet day here, so the darkest shade may look black , but it's actually indigo


Lostie, this is going to be just as beautiful as the one you just finished.


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Roz, you are amazing knitting all those baby clothes. We don't have any youngsters in our family...mainly teenagers, and I have started a GGM's "hope chest" for them. Love seeing all these beautiful pictures.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Edie, my darling GD Keira-Lee loves my knitting so I've done the same thing, I've made her baby shawls, blankets, booties, beanies, jumpers, cardigans, hoodies etc. to put away for much later. I would be devastated if I couldn't make anything for her for any reason. Her Mum still has all the shawls etc that I made for Keira-Lee 15+ years ago. Keira-Lee has also kept her dolls shawls that I made her. I'm also hoping to make baby shawls etc for my nieces and nephews to put away. I'm going to very busy!!! 💞


----------



## Katsch

craftyone51 said:


> Kathy, You sure do make the cutest kittens, dolls. Did you crochet the doily on the table too?


Thank you and yes I did.


----------



## RosD

grandmann said:


> My humble self


Beautiful work grandmann. 💞 Ros


----------



## Katsch

RosD said:


> Beautiful work grandmann. 💞 Ros


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

Ros, The amount of items you've made is just mind blowing, and they are all beautiful.


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Thank you and yes I did.


I remember your Fractal, it's beautiful Kathy. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> Ros, The amount of items you've made is just mind blowing, and they are all beautiful.


Thank you Susan. (But wait there's more....) perhaps I should stop now😀💞


----------



## grandmann

RosD said:


> Thank you Susan. (But wait there's more....) perhaps I should stop now😀💞


There is more, I never get tired of seeing all your beautiful items I'm only Jealous :-D


----------



## RosD

grandmann said:


> There is more, I never get tired of seeing all your beautiful items I'm only Jealous :-D


Thank you grandmann, there is definitely more. 💞


----------



## craftyone51

Edie, what pretty items you've made also.


----------



## craftyone51

grandmann said:


> My humble self


Grandmann, those look beautifully knit to me.


----------



## edithann

grandmann said:


> My humble self


So beautiful grandmann, keep 'em coming..
 :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

RosD said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful afghans Susan. 💞


Thank you Ros, Here are a couple more that were made with Acrylic. All sets were given as gifts.

My Avatar is the scarf I made (with Bernat Baby Softee yarn), Acrylic, at the beginning of the year when I took KP's Learn to knit Lace and read charts with our very own TLL. It was such fun.


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> Thank you Ros, Here are a couple more that were made with Acrylic.


I love them Susan. 💞


----------



## craftyone51

Ros, not only do you knit in abundance but you also have time to devote to KP. You truly are amazing.


----------



## edithann

craftyone51 said:


> Thank you Ros, Here are a couple more that were made with Acrylic. All sets were given as gifts.


So lovely...wonderful patterns, colors, and knitting.
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann

RosD said:


> Thank you Edie, my darling GD Keira-Lee loves my knitting so I've done the same thing, I've made her baby shawls, blankets, booties, beanies, jumpers, cardigans, hoodies etc. to put away for much later. I would be devastated if I couldn't make anything for her for any reason. Her Mum still has all the shawls etc that I made for Keira-Lee 15+ years ago. Keira-Lee has also kept her dolls shawls that I made her. I'm also hoping to make baby shawls etc for my nieces and nephews to put away. I'm going to very busy!!! 💞


Amazing...you couldn't be any busier than you are now...Love it! How old is Keira-Lee? I think the same age as my GD Olivia (15)?


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> Thank you Ros, Here are a couple more that were made with Acrylic. All sets were given as gifts.
> 
> My Avatar is the scarf I made (with Bernat Baby Softee yarn), Acrylic, at the beginning of the year when I took KP's Learn to knit Lace and read charts with our very own TLL. It was such fun.


Susan, I did the same workshop with TLL (Toni) I loved it. 💞


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> Ros, not only do you knit in abundance but you also have time to devote to KP. You truly are amazing.


Thank you Susan, I absolutely love KP and LP, I feel like I've made lots of friends all over the world and they feel like family to me. 💞


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Amazing...you couldn't be any busier than you are now...Love it! How old is Keira-Lee? I think the same age as my GD Olivia (15)?


Yes Edie, Keira- Lee is 15 and Jackson will be 2 in November.💞


----------



## LizR

RosD said:


> I love making these little jumpers. The pattern is Panda Magnum 223. I use the pattern for the shaping only and then I put whatever pattern stitch that takes my fancy at the time of starting one. I love this pattern because the ribbing is just knitted on the end of each piece. So make the front and back the same. Make 2 sleeves and then just sew it together and you're done. No picking up stitches around the neck and no buttons. Pick a lovely yarn and the possibilities are endless. 💞


What a great pattern. So versitile. Think I must get me this one. 
All of the yarns you used are so pretty and the results are beautiful.
:thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue

Lostie said:


> Beautiful things here, and thank you all for sharing. I'm in the process of another log cabin baby blanket. This is a shades of blue one. Deramores DK acrylic on 4mm again. Very soft to work with. It's a dark wet day here, so the darkest shade may look black , but it's actually indigo


I love it.


----------



## JanieSue

Katsch said:


> Acrylic can be knit beautifully and it shows with everyone's wonderful work. Yikes acrylic indeed!


They are so cute. I love the kitties.


----------



## JanieSue

RosD said:


> I love making these little jumpers. The pattern is Panda Magnum 223. I use the pattern for the shaping only and then I put whatever pattern stitch that takes my fancy at the time of starting one. I love this pattern because the ribbing is just knitted on the end of each piece. So make the front and back the same. Make 2 sleeves and then just sew it together and you're done. No picking up stitches around the neck and no buttons. Pick a lovely yarn and the possibilities are endless. 💞


Your sweaters are amazing and the babies are adorable. Love seeing them.


----------



## RosD

LizR said:


> What a great pattern. So versitile. Think I must get me this one.
> All of the yarns you used are so pretty and the results are beautiful.
> :thumbup:


Thank you Liz, I use it a lot, mainly because it's so quick and I'm always thinking of different stitch patterns for it. 💞


----------



## RosD

JanieSue said:


> Your sweaters are amazing and the babies are adorable. Love seeing them.


Thank you JanieSue. 💞


----------



## chrisjac

craftyone51 said:


> Thank you Ros, Here are a couple more that were made with Acrylic. All sets were given as gifts.
> 
> My Avatar is the scarf I made (with Bernat Baby Softee yarn), Acrylic, at the beginning of the year when I took KP's Learn to knit Lace and read charts with our very own TLL. It was such fun.


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> I love making these little jumpers. The pattern is Panda Magnum 223. I use the pattern for the shaping only and then I put whatever pattern stitch that takes my fancy at the time of starting one. I love this pattern because the ribbing is just knitted on the end of each piece. So make the front and back the same. Make 2 sleeves and then just sew it together and you're done. No picking up stitches around the neck and no buttons. Pick a lovely yarn and the possibilities are endless. 💞


Beautiful babies! And of course, gorgeous sweaters!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Beautiful babies! And of course, gorgeous sweaters!


Thank you Christine. 💞


----------



## RosD

This is a free pattern. I knitted this in Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. I tried the picot cast on and thought mine wasn't neat enough, I need to practice it, so I did a crochet picot edge on it when I had finished it. This is the first size. The sizes go from 1-5 years old.💞

http://********************/knitting-for-children/knitting-for-girls/3964-zigzag-sweater-...


----------



## craftyone51

RosD said:


> Susan, I did the same workshop with TLL (Toni) I loved it. 💞


I know you took the same workshop. It was my first workshop and I truly enjoyed it. I did know how to do lace stitches but I hadn't worked from a chart before. So glad I took the workshop, but you already knew how to read charts as you make beautiful shawls. I started an Ashton but found an error and put it away months ago and just haven't gotten around to picking it up and finding/correcting the mistake.


----------



## craftyone51

chrisjac said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you Christine.


----------



## fortunate1

Wow! Where have I been?! 34 pages of truly beautiful knitting...so much talent. Acrylic does make gorgeous items..aa is proven here..
I am humbled in the presence of such dynamic knitters!


----------



## chrisjac

fortunate1 said:


> Wow! Where have I been?! 34 pages of truly beautiful knitting...so much talent. Acrylic does make gorgeous items..as is proven here..
> I am humbled in the presence of such dynamic knitters!


Yes we have so much fabulous talent among us and it just goes to show, there is so much variety of yarn. No yarn is off limits!


----------



## RosD

The pattern is Sirdar Snuggly 4ply 1330. It is from Birth to 7 years. The pattern also includes short and long sleeve versions. I have made the birth size in short sleeves and the next size 6-12 months in the long sleeves. I have knitted these in Peter Pan 4ply.&#128158;


----------



## RosD

I love Gypsycream's Huggable bears and I have made 20+ of them, my family keeps on requesting them and I have at least 6 more on my list to make. &#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> I love Gypsycream's Huggable bears and I have made 20+ of them, my family keeps on requesting them and I have at least 6 more on my list to make. 💞


Ros, everything is beautiful. Do you sell your knitting, donate? what do you do with all this wonderful knitting?


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Ros, everything is beautiful. Do you sell your knitting, donate? what do you do with all this wonderful knitting?


Thank you so much Christine. No all of my knitting is given away or donated. It's the one hobby that is my passion. A few years ago I went to a shopping centre with my daughter and GD and I told them I was looking for a pregnant lady. We found one and I gave her a Shetland baby shawl and a yellow baby jumper, beanie and bootie set in that honeycomb pattern. The look on the lady, my daughter and GD's faces was priceless!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

Just a basic baby jumper pattern, I used Fishtail stitch pattern. The yarn was Patons Fantasia 4ply.&#128158;


----------



## RosD

Dolls blankets&#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Christine. No all of my knitting is given away or donated. It's the one hobby that is my passion. A few years ago I went to a shopping centre with my daughter and GD and I told them I was looking for a pregnant lady. We found one and I gave her a Shetland baby shawl and a yellow baby jumper, beanie and bootie set in that honeycomb pattern. The look on the lady, my daughter and GD's faces was priceless!!! 💞


You have such a kind soul and I love you for what you do.


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> You have such a kind soul and I love you for what you do.


Thank you so much Christine, it's so kind of you to say. You can see I love acrylic, I love other yarns too, but I mostly knit in acrylic, it's easy care and so soft and pretty. Please let me know when I've put too much on your thread!!!! 💞💐💞 love Ros.


----------



## grandmann

Ros, you certainly have a Gift to Knit, what a Generous Person to knit for charity. I'm so happy you are here on KP so we can see your Master Knitting :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Christine, it's so kind of you to say. You can see I love acrylic, I love other yarns too, but I mostly knit in acrylic, it's easy care and so soft and pretty. Please let me know when I've put too much on your thread!!!! 💞💐💞 love Ros.


A KP star! Could you please direct me to that all to sweet blanket!!!


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Christine, it's so kind of you to say. You can see I love acrylic, I love other yarns too, but I mostly knit in acrylic, it's easy care and so soft and pretty. Please let me know when I've put too much on your thread!!!! 💞💐💞 love Ros.


I only wish I had your patterns, I have no money to purchase all the ones you have used.


----------



## RosD

grandmann said:


> Ros, you certainly have a Gift to Knit, what a Generous Person to knit for charity. I'm so happy you are here on KP so we can see your Master Knitting :thumbup:


Thank you grandmann, I'm so happy to be here, I love it here, so many wonderful new friends!!!💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> I only wish I had your patterns, I have no money to purchase all the ones you have used.


My daughter lives about 2 hours drive from me and when I stay with her, we go to all the thrift shops, they always have a lot of knitting patterns for sale so I get a big bundle and the most I have paid for one is $2 for a big hardcover knitting book. Most of the patterns go from 10-50 cents. If I see any of my favourite pattern books that I already have I buy them anyway and give them away to whoever wants them.💞


----------



## RosD

fortunate1 said:


> A KP star! Could you please direct me to that all to sweet blanket!!!


I would love to direct you!!! Which one??? I'm so sorry I should have put the details of it on there. 😀💞


----------



## craftyone51

Ros, You are a very, very generous lady with a wonderful talent. We love to be able to see all the beautiful items you've made. KP is truly a wonderful forum to meet new people who share our passions and learn so much in the process.


----------



## fortunate1

RosD said:


> Dolls blankets💞


This one!! Don't apologize.. We can always beg .for the pattern..we are not above begging..whining...or whatever it takes😅


----------



## fortunate1

RosD said:


> My daughter lives about 2 hours drive from me and when I stay with her, we go to all the thrift shops, they always have a lot of knitting patterns for sale so I get a big bundle and the most I have paid for one is $2 for a big hardcover knitting book. Most of the patterns go from 10-50 cents. If I see any of my favourite pattern books that I already have I buy them anyway and give them away to whoever wants them.💞


I think you are very gracious.. Kind...generous..And way beyond any words I can use..glad you are a part of KP!!!!!!


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> Ros, You are a very, very generous lady with a wonderful talent. We love to be able to see all the beautiful items you've made. KP is truly a wonderful forum to meet new people who share our passions and learn so much in the process.


Thank you so much Susan. You can see I really love KP and LP, not to forget knitting. 💞


----------



## RosD

fortunate1 said:


> This one!! Don't apologize.. We can always beg .for the pattern..we are not above begging..whining...or whatever it takes😅


Thank you. I'm just assuming it is this one...if not let me know.The pattern is from Peter Pan Traditional Baby Book 210. It is called T209 Shawl. I made the actual shawl a couple of times. For the dolls shawl I cast on 111 stitches and changed the centre section. You could choose any pattern you want it be. The border is time consuming but so worth it. The look from the receiver of the gift is priceless..💞


----------



## RosD

fortunate1 said:


> I think you are very gracious.. Kind...generous..And way beyond any words I can use..glad you are a part of KP!!!!!!


Thank you so much. I'm so happy to be part of KP & LP. 💞


----------



## fortunate1

RosD said:


> Thank you so much. I'm so happy to be part of KP & LP. 💞


That is the one..thank you!


----------



## RosD

fortunate1 said:


> That is the one..thank you!


You're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

Some more...&#128158;


----------



## Katsch

My newest acrylic knit. Caron Simply Soft and Lux Fun Fur.


----------



## chrisjac

Katsch said:


> My newest acrylic knit. Caron Simply Soft and Lux Fun Fur.


Yahoo! the beauty continues!


----------



## fortunate1

Forget the knitting..look at those precious babies!
Once again Kathy out did herself...beautiful wrap!!


----------



## craftyone51

Very pretty Kathy, looks soft and fun. Is it for you?


----------



## Katsch

craftyone51 said:


> Very pretty Kathy, looks soft and fun. Is it for you?


Thank you!
No, I will put it out at the next craft fair in November.


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> My newest acrylic knit. Caron Simply Soft and Lux Fun Fur.


Gorgeous wrap Kathy. 💞


----------



## Islander

I wish there was a gallery for all the beautifully knit projects knitters shared in this post. The work is outstanding!!! I bow to you all


----------



## whodlum

So pretty. A perfect scarf.


----------



## vjh1530

You guys are amazing! I wish I had half your talent! Ros, you are an absolutely fantastic knitter. Thank you so much for sharing all those lovely photos!

Vicki


----------



## valmac

NittinKnana said:


> Beeeautiful!
> 
> Would especially love it with a silk/cashmere yarn. Mmmmm. Feel so good!
> 
> But acrylics are a very nice substitute when you can't find or afford anything better. Good for you, bless your heart.


Troll!


----------



## RosD

vjh1530 said:


> You guys are amazing! I wish I had half your talent! Ros, you are an absolutely fantastic knitter. Thank you so much for sharing all those lovely photos!
> 
> Vicki


Thank you so much Vicki. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

My brother requested this shawl for his friends baby girl due in October.
The parents to be wanted a pink and grey shawl. At the time I couldn't find grey baby yarn, so I asked if silver would be okay. They said yes, so I hope they like it. I have since found grey in DK so I'm making them another baby shawl in pink and grey.&#128158;

The pattern is from Peter Pan Traditional Baby Book 210. It is called T209 Shawl.


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> My brother requested this shawl for his friends baby girl due in October.
> The parents to be wanted a pink and grey shawl. At the time I couldn't find grey baby yarn, so I asked if silver would be okay. They said yes, so I hope they like it. I have since found grey in DK so I'm making them another baby shawl in pink and grey.💞
> 
> The pattern is from Peter Pan Traditional Baby Book 210. It is called T209 Shawl.


A beautiful work of art to continue a fun thread. Thanks Ros!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> A beautiful work of art to continue a fun thread. Thanks Ros!


Thank you so much Christine. 💞 Ros


----------



## Katsch

Gorgeous blanket Ros!


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Gorgeous blanket Ros!


Thank you so much Kathy. 💞 Ros


----------



## trish2222

Nice one Ros :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

trish2222 said:


> Nice one Ros :thumbup:


Thank you so much Trish. 💞 Ros


----------



## valmac

That's really beautiful, lovely knitting.


----------



## LizR

RosD said:


> My brother requested this shawl for his friends baby girl due in October.
> The parents to be wanted a pink and grey shawl. At the time I couldn't find grey baby yarn, so I asked if silver would be okay. They said yes, so I hope they like it. I have since found grey in DK so I'm making them another baby shawl in pink and grey.💞
> 
> The pattern is from Peter Pan Traditional Baby Book 210. It is called T209 Shawl.


Beautiful as always Ros. Love the silver with pink. Your blanket will see long use I am sure.


----------



## RosD

valmac said:


> That's really beautiful, lovely knitting.


Thank you valmac. 💞


----------



## RosD

LizR said:


> Beautiful as always Ros. Love the silver with pink. Your blanket will see long use I am sure.


Thank you so much Liz. 💞


----------



## Bobglory

RosD said:


> My brother requested this shawl for his friends baby girl due in October.
> The parents to be wanted a pink and grey shawl. At the time I couldn't find grey baby yarn, so I asked if silver would be okay. They said yes, so I hope they like it. I have since found grey in DK so I'm making them another baby shawl in pink and grey.💞
> 
> The pattern is from Peter Pan Traditional Baby Book 210. It is called T209 Shawl.


That is stunning!

Gigi


----------



## chrisjac

Well my stinky Annie stole the little Halloween hat for my GD. Had to chase her up and down the stairs, so this is my payback!


----------



## RosD

Bobglory said:


> That is stunning!
> 
> Gigi


Thank you Gigi. 💞


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Well my stinky Annie stole the little Halloween hat for my GD. Had to chase her up and down the stairs, so this is my payback!


I love it Christine!!! 💞 Ros


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Well my stinky Annie stole the little Halloween hat for my GD. Had to chase her up and down the stairs, so this is my payback!


Can't beat those acrylics for hard wear.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

I have so much enjoyed seeing all the beautiful things that so many of you shared. Lovely work, patterns and color choices. Thanks so much.


----------



## chrisjac

Alpaca Farmer said:


> I have so much enjoyed seeing all the beautiful things that so many of you shared. Lovely work, patterns and color choices. Thanks so much.


Would love to see your work!


----------



## Katsch

Cute CJ!


----------



## trish2222

LizR said:


> Can't beat those acrylics for hard wear.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :thumbup: Nice hat Christine - suits your naughty cat


----------



## trish2222

Here's a bit of the poncho for my youngest nearly finished. About a dozen rows to knit and then probably about 3 weeks while I think about blocking it and then sewing up. Och, she'll have it for Christmas :lol:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arrowhead-poncho

eta - it'll look better blocked :lol: 
Stylecraft Carnival Chunky 100% premium acrylic, shade Venice


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> Here's a bit of the poncho for my youngest nearly finished. About a dozen rows to knit and then probably about 3 weeks while I think about blocking it and then sewing up. Och, she'll have it for Christmas :lol:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arrowhead-poncho


Love this pattern! Such pretty shaded yarn.


----------



## trish2222

It's so easy. I don't go along with the school of thought that you can't put a pattern in variegated. As long as it's not a small pattern it's ok.


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> It's so easy. I don't go along with the school of thought that you can't put a pattern in variegated. As long as it's not a small pattern it's ok.


Anything brighter and the cable would be lost. You've got the perfect match.


----------



## Katsch

Looking beautiful Trish! Great color too.


----------



## Harmonysunrise

It's very pretty. I see nothing wrong in using acrylics. I like the ease of care and wear and lots of them are nice and soft. I personally don't like wool next to my skin. Too itchy and hot.


----------



## edithann

That's going to be a beautiful poncho. Love the cable and the yarn. Your work is lovely, too!
:thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Harmonysunrise said:


> It's very pretty. I see nothing wrong in using acrylics. I like the ease of care and wear and lots of them are nice and soft. I personally don't like wool next to my skin. Too itchy and hot.


Nicely stated , that's what this thread is all about. There are folk who consider acrylics inferior. 
There is a place for every kind of yarn in a knitter's repertoire.. I love wool, I love acrylics, I love knitting.
Christine


----------



## RosD

trish2222 said:


> Here's a bit of the poncho for my youngest nearly finished. About a dozen rows to knit and then probably about 3 weeks while I think about blocking it and then sewing up. Och, she'll have it for Christmas :lol:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arrowhead-poncho
> 
> eta - it'll look better blocked :lol:
> Stylecraft Carnival Chunky 100% premium acrylic, shade Venice


It's gorgeous Trish, I love cables, I can't wait to see it when you've finished. I just had a look at the pattern, it's a lovely poncho. Thanks for sharing the link. 💞


----------



## fortunate1

I missed some of these! Beautiful knitting folks! I saved the poncjo in my library, thanks for the link.

I just saw some pretty mitts on attack of the fingerless mitts...Christine, I came to see the pics of yours here too...but they aren' here yet..drat!

Poncjo..who spells like that?? Poncho.. Sheesh


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Nicely stated , that's what this thread is all about. There are folk who consider acrylics inferior.
> There is a place for every kind of yarn in a knitter's repertoire.. I love wool, I love acrylics, I love knitting.
> Christine


I totally agree. 💞 Ros


----------



## grandmann

chrisjac said:


> Would love to see your work!


You should see her alpacas that she raises :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann

trish2222 said:


> Here's a bit of the poncho for my youngest nearly finished. About a dozen rows to knit and then probably about 3 weeks while I think about blocking it and then sewing up. Och, she'll have it for Christmas :lol:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arrowhead-poncho
> 
> eta - it'll look better blocked :lol:
> Stylecraft Carnival Chunky 100% premium acrylic, shade Venice


I love the color of your poncho :thumbup: 
I'm making a poncho for my GD who is five but Christmas will be too late for her to wear it. She needs it in a couple of days when the temp. is suppose to drop.


----------



## trish2222

grandmann said:


> I love the color of your poncho :thumbup:
> I'm making a poncho for my GD who is five but Christmas will be too late for her to wear it. She needs it in a couple of days when the temp. is suppose to drop.


I'm actually hoping she'll have it in a week but I'm so lazy with blocking and sewing. It can take me months to get round to it :roll: Leopard - spots - what can I say :lol:


----------



## Aunty M

trish2222 said:


> Here's a bit of the poncho for my youngest nearly finished. About a dozen rows to knit and then probably about 3 weeks while I think about blocking it and then sewing up. Och, she'll have it for Christmas :lol:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arrowhead-poncho
> 
> eta - it'll look better blocked :lol:
> Stylecraft Carnival Chunky 100% premium acrylic, shade Venice


Can't wait to see it finished. I love the colour.


----------



## LizR

A couple more acrylics.

RH Hokey Pokey hat for charity and two heart shaped comfort pillows for mastectomy patients. Pattern was in the book Two Balls or less by Jenny Hill which I found at the library and hoped it would have good patterns but the pillow was the only one I liked. They are about 10 inches across.


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> A couple more acrylics.
> 
> RH Hokey Pokey hat for charity and two heart shaped comfort pillows for mastectomy patient. Pattern was in the book Two Balls or less by Jenny Hill which I found at the library and hoped it would have good patterns but the pillow was the only one I liked.


Oh Liz, you have a loving heart!


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Oh Liz, you have a loving heart!


Thank you for your kind words Christine. Friends who have undergone surgery tell me that their little pillow is their best friend for a while,


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> Thank you for your kind words Christine. Friends who have undergone surgery tell me that their little pillow is their best friend for a while,


Thank goodness my yearly tests have been clean!


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Thank goodness my yearly tests have been clean!


I get frequent call backs for suspicious cysts but so far all is well thank heavens.


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> I get frequent call backs for suspicious cysts but so far all is well thank heavens.


We're in the same boat.


----------



## trish2222

LizR said:


> A couple more acrylics.
> 
> RH Hokey Pokey hat for charity and two heart shaped comfort pillows for mastectomy patients. Pattern was in the book Two Balls or less by Jenny Hill which I found at the library and hoped it would have good patterns but the pillow was the only one I liked. They are about 10 inches across.


How lovely. Nice thing to do.


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> Thank goodness my yearly tests have been clean!


I've been waiting over three weeks for my results :|


----------



## LizR

trish2222 said:


> I've been waiting over three weeks for my results :|


That is far too long but perhaps no news is good news. These days in our area of the US mammograms are read by two radiologists. I am lucky to live where there are plenty of medical facilities so perhaps this is the reason I usually have results quicky. If a problem is found I inevitably receive a call from the imaging center within 24 hours and they set up an appointment ASAP for a second mammo and/or ultra sound with a radiologist in attendance.
Trish I hope you are the recipient of the best of news very soon. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Aunty M

trish2222 said:


> I've been waiting over three weeks for my results :|


If it takes much longer, please give them a call to see why you haven't received your results. It may be an oversight.


----------



## trish2222

Thank you both - we're told it takes 3 weeks and Monday makes it 4 weeks. I'll be phoning if I haven't heard by then.


----------



## valmac

Lovely - I'm sure they will be appreciated


----------



## LizR

valmac said:


> Lovely - I'm sure they will be appreciated


Thank you they wIll be. We supply hats and comfort pillows for clients in the chemo treatment center. There is always a need for more.


----------



## grandmann

Acrylic

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-364470-1.html


----------



## chrisjac

grandmann said:


> Acrylic
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-364470-1.html


Unfriggenlybelievable! The devil yarn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Unfriggenlybelievable! The devil yarn!!!!!!!!!!!


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> Unfriggenlybelievable! The devil yarn!!!!!!!!!!!


 :shock: :lol: Maybe he's coming over to the dark side! Maybe he'd rather mix with old buddies and hags?


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> :shock: :lol: Maybe he's coming over to the dark side! Maybe he'd rather mix with old buddies and hags?


Needs permission from she-who-will-not -be-named.


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> Needs permission from she-who-will-not -be-named.


What a let down - a bosum buddy using acrylic :hunf:


----------



## Aunty M

trish2222 said:


> What a let down - a bosum buddy using acrylic :hunf:


And cheap acrylic, at that! :lol:


----------



## barbarafletcher

It's a must for me. And it lovely to hear someone praise acrylics .....&#128515; &#127801;


----------



## chrisjac

barbarafletcher said:


> It's a must for me. And it lovely to hear someone praise acrylics .....😃 🌹


You are not alone, 40 pages of those who use and appreciate what we like!
Thanks for your comments!
Christine


----------



## kacey66

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD

Another shawl and All in one top down for my brother's friends newborn baby girl Harper. &#128158;


----------



## Cdambro

Beautiful patterns. I am glad to see all the pretty work here to see how beautiful the different patterns are in acrylics.


----------



## chrisjac

Cdambro said:


> Beautiful patterns. I am glad to see all the pretty work here to see how beautiful the different patterns are in acrylics.


That is a beautiful garment in your avatar. Can you give us some information on it?


----------



## Cdambro

chrisjac said:


> That is a beautiful garment in your avatar. Can you give us some information on it?


Thank you. It is my first shawl with a lace edging. If you look at my posting list, I posted a pic and gave the specifics. It is a shawl by our very own designer, Michael Harrigan, mikebkk. It was easy and really a nice knit. It is called Sea Foam Shawl. Yarn is Marisol Numa and it is soft and drapes nicely.


----------



## chrisjac

Cdambro said:


> Thank you. It is my first shawl with a lace edging. If you look at my posting list, I posted a pic and gave the specifics. It is a shawl by our very own designer, Michael Harrigan, mikebkk. It was easy and really a nice knit. It is called Sea Foam Shawl. Yarn is Marisol Numa and it is soft and drapes nicely.


Thank you. It's lovely.


----------



## Designer1234

Evie RM said:


> Your scarf is just lovely. I, too, am a fan of acrylic yarn. My favorites are Red Heart Soft and Hobby Lobby's I Love this Yarn. I am not a fan of hand washing anything and love the things made out of acrylic yarn that can be thrown into the washing machine and either dried (on low heat) in the dryer or air dried. Plus, the cost of some of those "other than acrylic" yarns can be very pricey and being retired and on a fixed income, I really have to watch what I spend. I can admire the beautiful pricey yarns, but for me, I stick with the acrylics.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: me too!


----------



## kacey66

It is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

RosD said:


> Another shawl and All in one top down for my brother's friends newborn baby girl Harper. 💞


Lovely work! I especially like the scallopy border on the blanket.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Thank you everyone. It's so nice to see all the good comments on a much maligned yarn. If you'd like to post the projects you're working on now, please do. Let's show the beauty of man-made yarn.
> Christine


Many of my WIPs - 99% of which are acrylic - are posted on my Ravelry project pages. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean , just click to view only those 'In progress'.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Elder Ellen said:


> Acrylic is not warm like wool and I don't wear it because it itches and gives me a rash. I've tried to avoid wearing it for years, but once in a while, I see if it's improved -- no such luck yet. Pretty as some acrylic articles are, be careful when gifting them. Be sure that the giftee understands what it is. The same goes for wool since it often requires special care.
> 
> I read tags, and I think most people have that much common sense. Washing machines can't read but most of them do have some instructions (written hopefully by humans) that are worth our reading. "Automatic " is stretching the point a bit too far; human intelligence still matters to some extent.


Humans, no matter how intelligent, err. The wool, nylon and silk shawl a friend had asked for ended up shrunken when her adult daughter threw it in with the regular wash. I had told her it was hand-wash only and had given her the ball bands. It still ended up ruined. One cannot prevent accidents and errors. One _might_ avoid some ruined knits by using acrylics.


----------



## RosD

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lovely work! I especially like the scallopy border on the blanket.


Thank you Jessica-Jean. 💞


----------



## Mercygirl76

chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


Chris, beautiful scarf and I know your friend will love it.


----------



## chrisjac

Mercygirl76 said:


> Chris, beautiful scarf and I know your friend will love it.


She did, thanks..


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I've just finished about 3 hours reading quickly, and I'm blown away by all the gorgeous knits shown! Wow! There are no words. Kudos to all who've posted photos of their lovely looking knits!

I need to stay off KP more and apply myself to my needles!


----------



## JanieSue

Jessica-Jean said:


> Humans, no matter how intelligent, err. The wool, nylon and silk shawl a friend had asked for ended up shrunken when her adult daughter threw it in with the regular wash. I had told her it was hand-wash only and had given her the ball bands. It still ended up ruined. One cannot prevent accidents and errors. One _might_ avoid some ruined knits by using acrylics.


I knitted my daughter a alpaca & silk sweater, her hubby decided to help with the laundry and threw it in the weather & dryer, ruined it. But he said he will never wash anything knitted again.


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> I knitted my daughter a alpaca & silk sweater, her hubby decided to help with the laundry and threw it in the weather & dryer, ruined it. But he said he will never wash anything knitted again.


Ouch!


----------



## LizR

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've just finished about 3 hours reading quickly, and I'm blown away by all the gorgeous knits shown! Wow! There are no words. Kudos to all who've posted photos of their lovely looking knits!
> 
> I need to stay off KP more and apply myself to my needles!


This has been a wonderful thread and i'm glad you have enjoyed it JJ.

I had a similar experience with an elderly friend when her niece threw the wool shawl I had made in with her regular laundry. She was still trying to use it when I visited. By then it was a felted, skinny triangular scarf. I made an acrylic one as a replacement. Five years later she is in assisted living where everthing is machine washed and dried and the new shawl is constantly around her shoulders looking as good as new. Now I am knitting mitts and a muff for her always cold hands. 
Your projects on Ravelry are beautiful.


----------



## trish2222

My mum is slipping into dementia but she was always bad at washing things properly. Only just a few months ago when she was fairly compos mentis she was ruining her acrylic jumpers on a regular basis. 
I had occasion recently to sort out her clothes for her and in a drawer in her dressing table I found a cardigan I had knitted for her about 30 years ago. It was wool and it was well shrunk and felted. I had forgotten about it's existence so it must have lain there for many years. Well, it was sweet that she didn't feel she could part with it


----------



## RosD

I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. &#128158;


----------



## grandmann

RosD said:


> I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. 💞


Your sweater is a Winner :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

grandmann said:


> Your sweater is a Winner :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Ann. 💞


----------



## bostonbean2

trish2222 said:


> My mum is slipping into dementia but she was always bad at washing things properly. Only just a few months ago when she was fairly compos mentis she was ruining her acrylic jumpers on a regular basis.
> I had occasion recently to sort out her clothes for her and in a drawer in her dressing table I found a cardigan I had knitted for her about 30 years ago. It was wool and it was well shrunk and felted. I had forgotten about it's existence so it must have lain there for many years. Well, it was sweet that she didn't feel she could part with it


How very sweet and touching Trish, thank you for sharing.


----------



## bostonbean2

RosD said:


> I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. 💞


Ros, your work is always spectacular, beautiful!


----------



## RosD

bostonbean2 said:


> Ros, your work is always spectacular, beautiful!


Thank you so much. 💞


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> Needs permission from she-who-will-not -be-named.


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## LizR

RosD said:


> I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. 💞


You never fail to amaze me with your pattern work Ros. This outfit is so very beautiful.


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> :lol: :XD:


How is the foot and ankle today? Did you hear anything from your employers yet? I may have missed mention of that.


----------



## bostonbean2

LizR said:


> How is the foot and ankle today? Did you hear anything from your employers yet? I may have missed mention of that.


They called me late the next night to get a report. A couple of days ago I took a really good look at me feet comparing the two. The injured one reminded me of a dead fish. Not trying to be funny but that is what it reminded me of. Looks the same this morning.


----------



## trish2222

bostonbean2 said:


> They called me late the next night to get a report. A couple of days ago I took a really good look at me feet comparing the two. The injured one reminded me of a dead fish. Not trying to be funny but that is what it reminded me of. Looks the same this morning.


Doctor tomorrow, is it? I know Kathy is going to the doc too and I might have got the days mixed up.


----------



## bostonbean2

trish2222 said:


> Doctor tomorrow, is it? I know Kathy is going to the doc too and I might have got the days mixed up.


Yuppers. I am hoping all will be OK. Have never had anything broken (except pride) and not a great time to start. Anxious today.


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> Yuppers. I am hoping all will be OK. Have never had anything broken (except pride) and not a great time to start. Anxious today.


Doing any knitting Bean? would love to see your fine Acrylic creation here!


----------



## njbetsy

mopgenorth said:


> Love it! Beautiful knitting! and it does look really soft!


I agree!!


----------



## trish2222

bostonbean2 said:


> Yuppers. I am hoping all will be OK. Have never had anything broken (except pride) and not a great time to start. Anxious today.


It'll soon be time to attend your appointment and hopefully you'll be able to relax afterwards. Good wishes winging their way to you - fingers crossed too.


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> Doing any knitting Bean? would love to see your fine Acrylic creation here!


I actually pulled out some of my acrylic to knit my first ever seaman's hat. I just watched a video to get an idea before I start. I would like to do stripes and trying to figure out colors. Need to make some for homeless gents. I know I can get help here and not afraid to try more things now. First I have to do lots of preping for shower. Will be back on a little later with yarn in hand.


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> I actually pulled out some of my acrylic to knit my first ever seaman's hat. I just watched a video to get an idea before I start. I would like to do stripes and trying to figure out colors. Need to make some for homeless gents. I know I can get help here and not afraid to try more things now. First I have to do lots of preping for shower. Will be back on a little later with yarn in hand.


I believe it was Liz who just made the same hat with stripes. You'll have plenty of help here.


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> I believe it was Liz who just made the same hat with stripes. You'll have plenty of help here.


Indeed I just finished one. Posted a photo on a different thread on main. I used Chris' Helix hat pattern for my stripes.


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> They called me late the next night to get a report. A couple of days ago I took a really good look at me feet comparing the two. The injured one reminded me of a dead fish. Not trying to be funny but that is what it reminded me of. Looks the same this morning.


Now that does not sound good. Head to your primary care doc tomorrow if you can.


----------



## bostonbean2

OK. I just printed out the 3 page pattern from Kristine Byrns. I have so many other files saved regarding this hat. Can I make the hat using this pattern?

Have never done a provisional cast on but I think I will be OK. It says you don't have to. What would you recommend?

I just found some Caron Simply Soft I didn't realize I had. I have to make some ladies too so this "paints" seems perfect.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> OK. I just printed out the 3 page pattern from Kristine Byrns. I have so many other files saved regarding this hat. Can I make the hat using this pattern?
> 
> Have never done a provisional cast on but I think I will be OK. It says you don't have to. What would you recommend?
> 
> I just found some Caron Simply Soft I didn't realize I had. I have to make some ladies too so this "paints" seems perfect.
> 
> Thank you for any help.


I have never done a provisional cast on. I just long tail cast on for this hat. I will photograph the back of the hat so you can see that the join is simple and hardly shows.


----------



## bostonbean2

LizR said:


> I have never done a provisional cast on. I just long tail cast on for this hat. I will photograph the back of the hat so you can see that the join is simple and hardly shows.


Are the stitches easy to pick up? If I don't have to do a provisional cast on I would rather not.


----------



## RosD

LizR said:


> You never fail to amaze me with your pattern work Ros. This outfit is so very beautiful.


Thank you so much Liz. 💞


----------



## RosD

bostonbean2 said:


> They called me late the next night to get a report. A couple of days ago I took a really good look at me feet comparing the two. The injured one reminded me of a dead fish. Not trying to be funny but that is what it reminded me of. Looks the same this morning.


I hope your foot is ok and will heal quickly. 💞 Ros


----------



## bostonbean2

RosD said:


> I hope your foot is ok and will heal quickly. 💞 Ros


Thank you Ros.


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> Are the stitches easy to pick up? If I don't have to do a provisional cast on I would rather not.


The cast on edge is not where you pick up the stitches for the
crown. You pick up the stitches along the side edges where the rows begin with a slip stitch. The whole brim is knitted first.


----------



## bostonbean2

LizR said:


> The cast on edge is not where you pick up the stitches for the
> crown. You pick up the stitches along the side edges where the rows begin with a slip stitch. The whole brim is knitted first.


Thank you Liz. I cast on and I am on my 3rd row. I looked at her video and her 3 slipped stitches looked different than mine. Hers look like knitted stitches and mine looks like yarn laying across 3 stitches.


----------



## Hilary4

bostonbean2 said:


> Thank you Liz. I cast on and I am on my 3rd row. I looked at her video and her 3 slipped stitches looked different than mine. Hers look like knitted stitches and mine looks like yarn laying across 3 stitches.


Are you slipping them purlwise on the wrong side *with the yarn to the front?* That is the front as you are working it, not the public side of the hat.


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> Thank you Liz. I cast on and I am on my 3rd row. I looked at her video and her 3 slipped stitches looked different than mine. Hers look like knitted stitches and mine looks like yarn laying across 3 stitches.


On the 'right side' they appear knitted but on the inside you will see the bar across the three. This is what gives you the I cord type of edging around the bottom of the hat. 
BTW one of our members noticed that you can count the bars instead of ridges I put a small safety pin in the bar ending each section. Open ended markers would be good too, just don't have any.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

LizR said:


> ... Your projects on Ravelry are beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

trish2222 said:


> ... It was wool and it was well shrunk and felted. I had forgotten about it's existence so it must have lain there for many years. Well, it was sweet that she didn't feel she could part with it


So? Can she use some mittens? Or a twiddle-muff? That felted/shrunken sweater could be cut up and sewn to make them, or to make yourself a hand-bag.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bostonbean2 said:


> OK. I just printed out the 3 page pattern from Kristine Byrns. I have so many other files saved regarding this hat. Can I make the hat using this pattern?
> 
> Have never done a provisional cast on but I think I will be OK. It says you don't have to. What would you recommend? ...


It's a very short seam, so I don't bother with the provisional cast on or grafting. Besides, if it's done with a totally invisible seam, the wearers often complain that they can't tell front from back when putting it on! A visible seam is a good idea.

Be forewarned! It's an addictive pattern! :twisted:


----------



## LizR

Here is the pic of the back of the hat. I just whip the stitches together matching cast on and cast off stitches going down the outside and up the inside of the brim/cuff.


----------



## bostonbean2

I see it now ladies thank you. I will come back on when I do this part. I have to go on Peapod and food shop. Tried them last year 3 or 4 times and they were great I do like to go food shopping myself and stopped. Today I am grateful for them. Don't have to bother anyone and they will bring everything right upstairs. 

Christine, made your soup today, sadly without grilled cheese. It was delicious and can't wait to make it again with the sandwich.

ETA: Liz, thank you for the picture. Hiliary, the way you worded your question made me realize what I was not seeing.


----------



## cah

trish2222 said:


> My mum is slipping into dementia but she was always bad at washing things properly. Only just a few months ago when she was fairly compos mentis she was ruining her acrylic jumpers on a regular basis.
> I had occasion recently to sort out her clothes for her and in a drawer in her dressing table I found a cardigan I had knitted for her about 30 years ago. It was wool and it was well shrunk and felted. I had forgotten about it's existence so it must have lain there for many years. Well, it was sweet that she didn't feel she could part with it


Does your mum have Alzheimer's? Mine dones. Over the past 2 weeks my dad says she's gotten worse. He can't leave her alone ever. It's getting difficult for him to get out for grocery shopping. If I lived closer, I'd be there for them. You don't know how many times I've thought of dropping everything here, grabbing my son, and just going there.


----------



## LizR

cah said:


> Does your mum have Alzheimer's? Mine dones. Over the past 2 weeks my dad says she's gotten worse. He can't leave her alone ever. It's getting difficult for him to get out for grocery shopping. If I lived closer, I'd be there for them. You don't know how many times I've thought of dropping everything here, grabbing my son, and just going there.


Cah, has your dad considered adult day care for a couple of days a week? If your mom is well enough to be home he could have a few hours to himself by utilizing one of these facilities. There are several in our area. A good source for him to check with is the outreach programs director at his local elder center.

I feel so bad for you having yet one more thing to worry you. 
Sending you a big hug.
Liz


----------



## cah

LizR said:


> Cah, has your dad considered adult day care for a couple of days a week? If your mom is well enough to be home he could have a few hours to himself by utilizing one of these facilities. There are several in our area. A good source for him to check with is the outreach programs director at his local elder center.
> 
> I feel so bad for you having yet one more thing to worry you.
> Sending you a big hug.
> Liz


Yes, he's looking into having someone in the home. She may not want to be dropped off somewhere and left. She sticks to my dad like glue. Right now my aunt is visiting and taking care of mum. She's planning to extend the visit until Dad is set up. My son comes first and that's the only reason why I'm still home and not with them.


----------



## fortunate1

Cah...Sr and disability Services...they may qualify for some state assistance.. If father is a veteran.. They will also pay..or help pay...just a few options to investigate. Oh Dept of Human Services also...if those are not found easily..contact.discharge planner at a local hospital and they will probably have that info.

Blessings to you and yours... Let me know if I can be of assistance..


----------



## bostonbean2

cah said:


> Yes, he's looking into having someone in the home. She may not want to be dropped off somewhere and left. She sticks to my dad like glue. Right now my aunt is visiting and taking care of mum. She's planning to extend the visit until Dad is set up. My son comes first and that's the only reason why I'm still home and not with them.


It is good he is looking into getting some help. It would also be helpful to find out about services available for both of them. One can better prepare down the line knowing what options and services are available when as needed.


----------



## chrisjac

Anyone doing any knitting with Acrylics?


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> Anyone doing any knitting with Acrylics?


I am working on my hat. I had to do my little magic on an excel spreadsheet the way I do for all my patterns and then had to do dishes. Everything takes me longer right now with the crutches. I get it now and I know it will work up quick. Here is a pic.


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> I am working on my hat. I had to do my little magic on an excel spreadsheet the way I do for all my patterns and then had to do dishes. Everything takes me longer right now with the crutches. I get it now and I know it will work up quick. Here is a pic.


That is a great color and you're knitting it up so nicely.


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> That is a great color and you're knitting it up so nicely.


Thank you Christine. I like this Caron Simply Soft and think it is a great hat for the homeless. This hat is long overdo in my knitting bucket list.


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> Thank you Christine. I like this Caron Simply Soft and think it is a great hat for the homeless. This hat is long overdo in my knitting bucket list.


I love using Caron SS What color is that?


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> I love using Caron SS What color is that?


It is Color sunset 0008

Here is part of the spreadsheet I create for my knitting patterns. If I don't do this I swim in the frog pond for too many hours. Funny, if I knit something once after using the spreadsheet I can almost do it blindfolded after that.


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> It is Color sunset 0008
> 
> Here is part of the spreadsheet I create for my knitting patterns. If I don't do this I swim in the frog pond for too many hours. Funny, if I knit something once after using the spreadsheet I can almost do it blindfolded after that.


Smartypants!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Anyone doing any knitting with Acrylics?


Always!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bostonbean2 said:


> I am working on my hat. I had to do my little magic on an excel spreadsheet the way I do for all my patterns and then had to do dishes. Everything takes me longer right now with the crutches. I get it now and I know it will work up quick. Here is a pic.


Great going! :thumbup:


----------



## damemary

Couldn't be prettier! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## maggie20736

Chris, thats a beautiful scarf.Somehow I missed this thread!


----------



## maggie20736

chrisjac said:


> Anyone doing any knitting with Acrylics?


My Chatsworth poncho I'm knittings alpaca and acrylic, I wanted to be able to throw it in a gentle cycle. The sweater I just finished for my daughter was also alpaca and acrylic.


----------



## maggie20736

I went a little bit crazy and bought a whole bunch of wool/silk on sale at Craftsy last month! I think I'm going to make another poncho.


----------



## maggie20736

bostonbean2 said:


> It is Color sunset 0008
> 
> Here is part of the spreadsheet I create for my knitting patterns. If I don't do this I swim in the frog pond for too many hours. Funny, if I knit something once after using the spreadsheet I can almost do it blindfolded after that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

maggie20736 said:


> My Chatsworth poncho I'm knittings alpaca and acrylic, I wanted to be able to throw it in a gentle cycle. The sweater I just finished for my daughter was also alpaca and acrylic.


That is a humongous, beautiful poncho!


----------



## chrisjac

maggie20736 said:


> I went a little bit crazy and bought a whole bunch of wool/silk on sale at Craftsy last month! I think I'm going to make another poncho.


Treasure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maggie20736

chrisjac said:


> Treasure!!!!!!!!!


I am seriously not going to buy anymore yarn until I've git a lot of my stash knitted up.


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Anyone doing any knitting with Acrylics?


These are all new acrylic knits. Various brands.


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> These are all new acrylic knits. Various brands.


Love, love everything! Any pattern available for the cabled mitts? Must have!


----------



## RosD

LizR said:


> These are all new acrylic knits. Various brands.


Love all of them!!! 💞


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Love, love everything! Any pattern available for the cabled mitts? Must have!


Good morning Chris. The cabled mitts are your Easy Fingerless pattern. I added the mock cable stitch from the neckwarmer. I'll work up the pattern if you want. I adjusted the gusset a little to be narrower.


----------



## LizR

RosD said:


> Love all of them!!! 💞


Thank you Ros.


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> Good morning Chris. The cabled mitts are your Easy Fingerless pattern. I added the mock cable stitch from the neckwarmer. I'll work up the pattern if you want. I adjusted the gusset a little to be narrower.


More coffee for me, smartypants!


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> More coffee for me, smartypants!


I'm already on my third cup. :shock: Look at my eyes. Wide open. :shock:

Seriously though. I have been so inspired by members like Ros who incorporate different stitch patterns into clothing and accessories I decided to give it a try.


----------



## RosD

LizR said:


> I'm already on my third cup. :shock: Look at my eyes. Wide open.
> 
> Seriously though. I have been so inspired by members like Ros who incorporate different stitch patterns into clothing and accessories I decided to give it a try.


Thank you Liz, you did a great job. I love your work. 💞 Ros


----------



## LizR

RosD said:


> Thank you Liz, you did a great job. I love your work. 💞 Ros


Well you really are inspiring and it is so great to be chatting and sharing with someone who lives so many thousands of miles away. 
I just love the international aspect of KP.


----------



## UteWhite1128

Looks beautiful - nice pattern!


----------



## RosD

LizR said:


> Well you really are inspiring and it is so great to be chatting and sharing with someone who lives so many thousands of miles away.
> I just love the international aspect of KP.


Thank you Liz, that's what I love about KP too!!! I feel like I've made lots of friends here. 💞 Ros


----------



## cah

chrisjac said:


> Anyone doing any knitting with Acrylics?


Hot off the needles in 2 more rows is a dishcloth using Premier Home Cotton, a cotton/poly blend. It's for a family member. I liked working with it more than Sugar & Cream and it was only around $1 at AC Moore on sale. Next I'm starting a kitchen towel with Kramer Yarns Tatamy Tweed, a cotton/acrylic blend. A few more things to do for the kitchen set, then I can get back to my favorite ... socks!


----------



## chrisjac

cah said:


> Hot off the needles in 2 more rows is a dishcloth using Premier Home Cotton, a cotton/poly blend. It's for a family member. I liked working with it more than Sugar & Cream and it was only around $1 at AC Moore on sale. Next I'm starting a kitchen towel with Kramer Yarns Tatamy Tweed, a cotton/acrylic blend. A few more things to do for the kitchen set, then I can get back to my favorite ... socks!


Next on my list to make a real, live kitchen towel. Thanks for your inspiration!


----------



## cah

I'll be making this towel:

http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/foryarn.asp?YarnIdnt=16

The towel's photo is on that page. The one you can hang from a cabinet or stove handle. Very handy. I've made this pattern before and it was fun and quick. There was another one I liked making:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chili-pepper-red-kitchen-towel

It took a lot longer but it's very pretty.


----------



## chrisjac

cah said:


> I'll be making this towel:
> 
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/foryarn.asp?YarnIdnt=16
> 
> The towel's photo is on that page. The one you can hang from a cabinet or stove handle. Very handy. I've made this pattern before and it was fun and quick. There was another one I liked making:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chili-pepper-red-kitchen-towel
> 
> It took a lot longer but it's very pretty.


It's the Chili Pepper towel I love and will be making.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Love, love everything! Any pattern available for the cabled mitts? Must have!


I love all the photos! What I'd like to get, not that I ever block mittens or gloves, is the glove wires. Purchased or did them yourself, LizR?


----------



## Jimmy'swife

That's very pretty.


----------



## LizR

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love all the photos! What I'd like to get, not that I ever block mittens or gloves, is the glove wires. Purchased or did them yourself, LizR?


Hi JJ just got back from shopping. 
I believe the wire hands are glove dryers because they have a hook at the wrist end. They were given to me some years ago but a member here suggested they may be available from Bed, Bath and Beyond in their laundry department. They may therefore be available on line. I rarely block and had almost discarded them when i realized they might be useful for modeling the mitts.

ETA I just googled 'wire glove dryers' and some pictures came up showing almost the exact ones i have.


----------



## maggie20736

LizR said:


> These are all new acrylic knits. Various brands.


Beautiful knitting!!

Coffee cake/Pound cake is ready!


----------



## chrisjac

maggie20736 said:


> Beautiful knitting!!
> 
> Coffee cake/Pound cake is ready!


Seriously Maggie, You're killing me!


----------



## maggie20736

chrisjac said:


> Seriously Maggie, You're killing me!


Hey, typing that recipe out made me do it!! Hubs is home so he can take over with the pup for awhile!!


----------



## LizR

maggie20736 said:


> Beautiful knitting!!
> 
> Coffee cake/Pound cake is ready!


Looks delish. Do you ship by air?

I love food pics and this one is to drool over. :thumbup:


----------



## edmondp

I previously posted my Heavener Scarf in Pictures and chrisjac suggested I post it here. I had not heard of this topic before and enjoyed going through it. My husband bought three garbage bags of acrylic at an auction and I am continually looking at ways to use it. Here are a couple of things I have made so far.

Heavener Scarf is available at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heavener-scarf

Poodle Scarf is available at http://kelcuesta.blogspot.ca/2011/07/cachecol-infantil-poodle-rosa.html and I translated it from German myself.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## chrisjac

edmondp said:


> I previously posted my Heavener Scarf in Pictures and chrisjac suggested I post it here. I had not heard of this topic before and enjoyed going through it. My husband bought three garbage bags of it at an auction and I am continually looking at ways to use it. Here are a couple of things I have made so far.
> 
> Heavener Scarf is available at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heavener-scarf
> 
> Poodle Scarf is available at http://kelcuesta.blogspot.ca/2011/07/cachecol-infantil-poodle-rosa.html and I translated it from German myself.
> 
> Thank you for looking.


Exquisite! Thank you for posting it here. What is the pretty yarn you used on your scarf?


----------



## edmondp

chrisjac said:


> Exquisite! Thank you for posting it here. What is the pretty yarn you used on your scarf?


Thanks for encouraging me and thanks for steering me to this thread!


----------



## chrisjac

edmondp said:


> Thanks for encouraging me and thanks for steering me to this thread!


We love your work! What is that pretty yarn you used?


----------



## Cdambro

edmondp said:


> I previously posted my Heavener Scarf in Pictures and chrisjac suggested I post it here. I had not heard of this topic before and enjoyed going through it. My husband bought three garbage bags of acrylic at an auction and I am continually looking at ways to use it. Here are a couple of things I have made so far.
> 
> Heavener Scarf is available at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heavener-scarf
> 
> Poodle Scarf is available at http://kelcuesta.blogspot.ca/2011/07/cachecol-infantil-poodle-rosa.html and I translated it from German myself.
> 
> Thank you for looking.


Both scarves are pretty. Really like the poodle.


----------



## edmondp

chrisjac said:


> We love your work! What is that pretty yarn you used?


Thank you for your compliment. It is a discontinued yarn called Select by Yarn Craft and can be found on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/yarn-craft-select


----------



## grandmann

maggie20736 said:


> Beautiful knitting!!
> 
> Coffee cake/Pound cake is ready!


Mouth-watering Please, Please...share the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

edmondp said:


> ... Poodle Scarf is available at http://kelcuesta.blogspot.ca/2011/07/cachecol-infantil-poodle-rosa.html and I translated it from German myself.
> 
> Thank you for looking.


Beautiful work on both, but where did you see it in German? The website you give seems to be in Portugese. :?:


----------



## fortunate1

I love the scarfs. Poodle is to die for.

I have coffee, so I would like a slice of that scrumptious cake please!


----------



## Katsch

maggie20736 said:


> Beautiful knitting!!
> 
> Coffee cake/Pound cake is ready!


Looks scrumptious :thumbup:


----------



## edmondp

Jessica-Jean said:


> Beautiful work on both, but where did you see it in German? The website you give seems to be in Portugese. :?:


I thought I was translating German. If you say it is Portuguese, then it must be.


----------



## chrisjac

edmondp said:


> I thought I was translating German. If you say it is Portuguese, then it must be.


It doesn't matter, you did a great job!


----------



## trish2222

edmondp said:


> I previously posted my Heavener Scarf in Pictures and chrisjac suggested I post it here. I had not heard of this topic before and enjoyed going through it. My husband bought three garbage bags of acrylic at an auction and I am continually looking at ways to use it. Here are a couple of things I have made so far.
> 
> Heavener Scarf is available at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heavener-scarf
> 
> Poodle Scarf is available at http://kelcuesta.blogspot.ca/2011/07/cachecol-infantil-poodle-rosa.html and I translated it from German myself.
> 
> Thank you for looking.


These are gorgeous!


----------



## edmondp

Thank you everyone for your kind words. So glad someone directed me to this thread.


----------



## chrisjac

edmondp said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. So glad someone directed me to this thread.


You are very welcome and thank you for sharing your beautiful work!

Christine


----------



## damemary

Your work is lovely. Glad to know you.



edmondp said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. So glad someone directed me to this thread.


----------



## RosD

I finally finished my silver sparkly Huggable Bears on my list of requests, 3 more bears and the list is done!!! They are knitted with Moda Vera Tinka on 4mm needles. I also knit all of the pieces in the round ( except for the ears) even though the pattern says knit flat. Less seams YAY!!!! &#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> I finally finished my silver sparkly Huggable Bears on my list of requests, 3 more bears and the list is done!!! They are knitted with Moda Vera Tinka on 4mm needles. I also knit all of the pieces in the round ( except for the ears) even though the pattern says knit flat. Less seams YAY!!!! 💞


A party of bears! Love , love, love them!!!!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> A party of bears! Love , love, love them!!!!


Thank you Christine. Argentine is my bear. The others have been delivered to their new owners. 💞 Ros


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Thank you Christine. Argentine is my bear. The others have been delivered to their new owners. 💞 Ros


Do you use your own pattern? They look like the Steiff bears that my children had when they were little. I bet my first granddaughter would love one.


----------



## bostonbean2

RosD said:


> I finally finished my silver sparkly Huggable Bears on my list of requests, 3 more bears and the list is done!!! They are knitted with Moda Vera Tinka on 4mm needles. I also knit all of the pieces in the round ( except for the ears) even though the pattern says knit flat. Less seams YAY!!!! 💞


Ros, I love your little quads! They are adorable.


----------



## RosD

bostonbean2 said:


> Ros, I love your little quads! They are adorable.


Thank you so much bostonbean2. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Do you use your own pattern? They look like the Steiff bears that my children had when they were little. I bet my first granddaughter would love one.


They are all Gypsycream Huggable Bears. I've made 27 of them now. The ones made with Moda Vera Tinka turn out a bit taller than the ones I made with Moda Vera Jazz. I also made a mistake with the first one I made, I used 4mm needles instead of 3.25mm that I was supposed to use, but I liked the way it turned out so I still use 4mm needles. 💞


----------



## bostonbean2

RosD said:


> They are all Gypsycream Huggable Bears. I've made 27 of them now. The ones made with Moda Vera Tinka turn out a bit taller than the ones I made with Moda Vera Jazz. I also made a mistake with the first one I made, I used 4mm needles instead of 3.25mm that I was supposed to use, but I liked the way it turned out so I still use 4mm needles. 💞


Ros, I am so jealous! They are all georgous.


----------



## RosD

bostonbean2 said:


> Ros, I am so jealous! They are all georgous.


Thank you so much, I thought I will just put a few on here, 27 of them would be a bit much!!! They do put smiles on faces when the are given to their new owners. 💞🐻💞 Ros


----------



## Gramma Bunny

There's nothing wrong with acrylic. It's hypo-allergenic and can be washed and dried in the machines. I use acrylic for all my charity knitting because I never know if there will be a care problem. Most of my charity things are given to people that can't afford dry cleaners and have to launder in ways that the finer yarns would be inappropriate.


----------



## edmondp

Very nice bears. This is such a great thread.


----------



## RosD

edmondp said:


> Very nice bears. This is such a great thread.


Thank you edmondp. 💞


----------



## yona

It's lovely


----------



## Chesneys

vjh1530 said:


> That is so pretty, and I am sure she will love it.
> 
> Most of my family either doesn't like the feel of wool, or get rashes if they wear it next to their skin. They also are too busy to hand wash items that are used frequently, so I use non-wool fibers more often than not. There are so many wonderfully soft and beautiful non-wool fibers available. I haven't tried Impeccable, but I do like the way your scarf looks, so I think I will give it a try.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share.


I am going to try it also. The scarf has the look of wool without all the fuss and bother. Win/Win in my opinion.


----------



## Roses and cats

It is quite lovely. Looks so soft and warm.


----------



## RosD

My darling grandaughter Taylen requested a jumper and didn't want a lacy one, so I sent a few links to stitch pattern libraries. A few possibilities came back, we couldn't decide, so I sent her a photo of a Honeycomb baby blanket that I had made and she loved it. Her first colour choice was a light purple, but she changed her mind and decided on peach and I had some in my stash already. So here's her peach honeycomb jumper.&#128158;


----------



## charliesaunt

Because I am lazy and because I usually dribble on myself I love acrylics because I can easily wash them.

Aunt Carole loves to knit with wools and wool mixtures and sends everything with washing instructions.

I normally bring those items to her during my weekly visits and "just happen to leave them" for her careful laundering.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love it! 


chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


craftyone51 said:


> It's a beautiful scarf. I've made a few scarfs with "Impeccable" and they are soft, give nice stitch definition and is so nice to knit with.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Absolutely beautiful! 


Katsch said:


> Acrylic and eucalyptus and I was happy how it looked after wet blocking.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


trish2222 said:


> I posted this recently - done in James C. Brett Marble DK. Very soft.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Like it! 


edithann said:


> Here's one of my many knitted with acrylic...caron simply soft.
> Can be worn as a shawl or a cowl.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Cute! 


Chrissy said:


> Another of my Baby pics. :lol:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


vjh1530 said:


> Some of my acrylic projects.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely cables! 


amortje said:


> Very nice shawl!
> I often use acrylics for scarfs and shawls.
> Acrylics have their own specific qualities and handmade fibers aren't inferior. Actual technology produces the most wonderful and high qualitative fibers and yarns that easily can compete with animal fibers.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nice! 


edithann said:


> Found another shawl I knitted with James C. Brett Marble Chunky..love working with this yarn.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


JanieSue said:


> What a fun post. I love seeing all the beautiful things made with acrylic yarns. My panda blankets are made using Berroco Comfort, white baby sweater is a discontinued Universal baby yarn. Panda made from Hobby Lobby eye lash yarn.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Neat! 


Lostie said:


> And here it is. Weaving in ends while wearing handbraces a bit trickier, but all done. Deramore's own 100% acrylic dk. A baby log cabin ....


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em! Green one is especially nice - so neat! 


craftyone51 said:


> All of these afghans were made with Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn". Very soft and perfect yarn to knit or crochet afghans or scarves.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nice 'n cosy! 


edithann said:


> Just posted an easy cowl pattern. My friend requested it be knitted in acrylic, and she supplied the yarn. Very happy with the end result. Just adjusted the pattern to make it longer.
> Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nice! 


edithann said:


> Hi Liz, thank you. Do try this pattern...so easy. Keep in mind how long you want to make it. Her instructions are for a shorter version than mine. Here's another picture of how I was able to triple it. Simply Soft is so easy to work with. Have fun!
> Edie ;-)


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Neat cables! 


RosD said:


> Wow!!! Christine I love this thread and everyone's projects. I love acrylics and use it a lot. Easy care and looks great. I have just finished these beanies and a scarf and sent them to my daughter Rachel's family. I love this pattern, it is called Anastasiya-Cables and Bands Hat by Grace Rose Designs. 💞
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anastasiya---cables-and-bands


----------



## gr8knitwit2

So neat! 


RosD said:


> A cot blanket for my darling GS Jackson, he loves hand knitted blankets and grabs them and carts them round with him.💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Cute! 


RosD said:


> I love this hoodie, I knitted it in Sirdar Snuggly Kisses. It's Peter Pan Book 280. Design 6 and it is called Hooded Jacket in Peter Pan D.K. There is a picture of it on the back cover and I think there is a leaflet of the pattern also if you didn't want the whole book. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Stunning! 


RosD said:


> When my Mum died I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Sweet! 


RosD said:


> I made this All in one top down and booties in Peter Pan DK. It has a sparkly thread through the yarn. The stitch pattern is called Inverted Hearts and I have crocheted a little picot edge. I was making it to match the dress, however it is a completely different dye lot so I will make another dress to match the All in one top. It is a much prettier shade than the dress. A big thank you to Marianna Mel, I love her patterns. 💞
> 
> ETA I forgot to say the All in one top is the six month size and I added an extra 6 stitches to the stocking stitch skirt to make the stitch pattern fit. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


RosD said:


> The pattern is in Cleckheaton nursery album, pattern 16 and called Baby Shawl. It is also in Knitting & Crochet for Babies The Best of Golden Hands. It is called Circular Shetland Shawl. It is also in all you can knit and crochet for babies Golden Hands Special.💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Delightful! 


RosD said:


> Ivy Rose in her jumpers. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Neat! 


RosD said:


> Here's a honeycomb baby blanket.💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Pretty! 


RosD said:


> Spanish Frills, my DGD wants a green and cream one to put away for much later. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


RosD said:


> The pattern is Peter Pan Traditional Baby Book 210. It is called No. T209 Shawl. The border is time consuming but so worth it. There are a lot of really lovely patterns in this book.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Beautiful! 


RosD said:


> More All in one top downs.💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em! 


edithann said:


> More knitted in acrylic yarn...and many, many, more...


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Cute! 


RosD said:


> Thank you Susan. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Just wow! 


RosD said:


> Some baby shawls and blankets. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Bootylicious! 


RosD said:


> Some booties. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Sweet! 


RosD said:


> My sister's GD Kate in her sparkly bolero I made for her. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em! 


Katsch said:


> Acrylic can be knit beautifully and it shows with everyone's wonderful work. Yikes acrylic indeed!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Sweet! 


RosD said:


> I love making these little jumpers. The pattern is Panda Magnum 223. I use the pattern for the shaping only and then I put whatever pattern stitch that takes my fancy at the time of starting one. I love this pattern because the ribbing is just knitted on the end of each piece. So make the front and back the same. Make 2 sleeves and then just sew it together and you're done. No picking up stitches around the neck and no buttons. Pick a lovely yarn and the possibilities are endless. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nice! 


 edithann said:


> These were knitted a while ago. Didn't realize I knitted so many with acrylic yarns.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nice! 


grandmann said:


> My humble self


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nice! 


craftyone51 said:


> Thank you Ros, Here are a couple more that were made with Acrylic. All sets were given as gifts.
> 
> My Avatar is the scarf I made (with Bernat Baby Softee yarn), Acrylic, at the beginning of the year when I took KP's Learn to knit Lace and read charts with our very own TLL. It was such fun.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Pretty! 


RosD said:


> This is a free pattern. I knitted this in Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. I tried the picot cast on and thought mine wasn't neat enough, I need to practice it, so I did a crochet picot edge on it when I had finished it. This is the first size. The sizes go from 1-5 years old.💞
> 
> http://********************/knitting-for-children/knitting-for-girls/3964-zigzag-sweater-...


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Neat! 


RosD said:


> The pattern is Sirdar Snuggly 4ply 1330. It is from Birth to 7 years. The pattern also includes short and long sleeve versions. I have made the birth size in short sleeves and the next size 6-12 months in the long sleeves. I have knitted these in Peter Pan 4ply.💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Soooooo cuddly! 


RosD said:


> I love Gypsycream's Huggable bears and I have made 20+ of them, my family keeps on requesting them and I have at least 6 more on my list to make. 💞


----------



## SouthernGirl

It's beautiful


----------



## chrisjac

Merry Christmas everyone! So glad you've kept this little thread going. Love knitting with plastic, don't you?
Christine


----------



## cah

chrisjac said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! So glad you've kept this little thread going. Love knitting with plastic, don't you?
> Christine


Yes, because ya know, acrylic is a form of plastic. Just thought I'd mention that in case you'd never heard it before. :wink: :XD:

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## bostonbean2

Merry Christmas to all. I love knitting with plastic too!


----------



## RosD

Merry Christmas to everyone!!! &#127876;&#10052;&#65039;&#127876;&#128158; Ros. I've never had any complaints about knitting with plastic. &#128512;


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

Merry Christmas!
I recently finished blankets for two of my nephews (ages 14 and 12), both in 100% acrylic


----------



## knitteerli

Very pretty. Perfect accessory to warm up a winter day.


----------



## trish2222

Merry Christmas plastic aficionados :thumbup:


----------



## edithann

Some more "plastic" texting gloves mainly given as gifts. Works well for me...
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.


----------



## grandmann

edithann said:


> Some more "plastic" texting gloves mainly given as gifts. Works well for me...
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.


Beautiful acrylic texting gloves, I hope I'm your list of getting one of your gifts :-D


----------



## edithann

grandmann said:


> Beautiful acrylic texting gloves, I hope I'm your list of getting one of your gifts :-D


Thanks...ha, ha, will have to add to my list! :wink: :wink:


----------



## knittingcanuk

Gorgeous! Good work, she should be pleased with it.


----------



## edithann

knittingcanuk said:


> Gorgeous! Good work, she should be pleased with it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> Merry Christmas plastic aficionados :thumbup:


Keeping it real!


----------



## sarahknitter

Lovely design with the hearts and I like that cream color.

I am using Impeccable along with Red Heart for my knitted donuts. It is a little splittier than Red Heart Super Saver but also softer. Now I'm tempted to try a scarf or hat with it.


----------



## chrisjac

sarahknitter said:


> Lovely design with the hearts and I like that cream color.
> 
> I am using Impeccable along with Red Heart for my knitted donuts. It is a little splittier than Red Heart Super Saver but also softer. Now I'm tempted to try a scarf or hat with it.


You go girl!


----------



## chrisjac

chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


This is my friend Betty who loves her scarf. It's so soft and drapes so nicely. She loves it!
She didn't know I was taking her picture but she didn't mind.


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> This is my friend Betty who loves her scarf. It's so soft and drapes so nicely. She loves it!
> She didn't know I was taking her picture but she didn't mind.


How nice to see your friend wearing the lovely scarf you knit for her.


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> How nice to see your friend wearing the lovely scarf you knit for her.


The scarf that started the 52 page thread!


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> The scarf that started the 52 page thread!


Yes, this became a great sharing of members' projects. These are my favorite kinds of threads. They bring out the positive in everyone.


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> Yes, this became a great sharing of members' projects. These are my favorite kinds of threads. They bring out the positive in everyone.


No prima donnas here.


----------



## Bobglory

I have throughly enjoyed this thread CJ. Thank you.


----------



## trish2222

I've loved it too. Nice to see your friend appreciate the scarf, Christine :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> I've loved it too. Nice to see your friend appreciate the scarf, Christine :thumbup:


She's recovering from a bad fall and hip surgery so I help her with driving around. She's a retired teacher and we have fun!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

That's very good of you - she certainly likes the scarf you made! 


chrisjac said:


> She's recovering from a bad fall and hip surgery so I help her with driving around. She's a retired teacher and we have fun!


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> She's recovering from a bad fall and hip surgery so I help her with driving around. She's a retired teacher and we have fun!


That's kind of you - I hope she recovers asap.


----------



## chrisjac

It's been a while but I had some old Acrylic yarn, to make another one of this little sweater. I had shown this on another thread that dealt with Drops patterns. This is an old pattern. Antique metal buttons.


----------



## craftyone51

Beautiful scarf and I have it in my Ravelry library. I too have used Impeccable yarn and it is very soft.


----------



## chrisjac

craftyone51 said:


> Beautiful scarf and I have it in my Ravelry library. I too have used Impeccable yarn and it is very soft.


Love it! I thought it was a good time to refresh this great little thread. 
I just went to Michael's and with their Impeccable on a sweet sale, I went crazy and bought a few (!) new colors.


----------



## Chesneys

It works well for blending too. I had tried a popular brand of 100% cotton and loathed it. Dumped the whole project after two rows. So Shirley's workshop inspired me to try again, but something small for trial purposes. Decided on a mitered square washcloth, not having done the miter before so killing two birds with one stone. Ordered Knit Picks Comfy, a cotton/acrylic blend, and wow! What a difference. Squishy, soft, nice give to the stitches while knitting and still feels great when done up. Lighter too. I am in love.


----------



## Chesneys

P.S. There is a whole lot going on with that little sweater, Chris. Love the color and all the detailing. The definition with that yarn is great.


----------



## chrisjac

Since the return of folk who truly dislike acrylics, this little thread will help those of us who see the value of all yarns.


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> It's been a while but I had some old Acrylic yarn, to make another one of this little sweater. I had shown this on another thread that dealt with Drops patterns. This is an old pattern. Antique metal buttons.


Christine, your sweater is lovely...nice detailing, colors, and lovely buttons. Nice knitting too!
Edie... :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> Christine, your sweater is lovely...nice detailing, colors, and lovely buttons. Nice knitting too!
> Edie... :thumbup:


Thanks Edie.


----------



## Chesneys

chrisjac said:


> Since the return of folk who truly dislike acrylics, this little thread will help those of us who see the value of all yarns.


Ah well, what do they know? They? :twisted:


----------



## edithann

Recently, I posted this poncho...my friend gave me a huge
ball of yarn, which I think is acrylic. Here's what I knitted with it.


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> Recently, I posted this poncho...my friend gave me a huge
> ball of yarn, which I think is acrylic. Here's what I knitted with it.


Isn't that pretty, nice job Edie. The things you can make are amazing!


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> Isn't that pretty, nice job Edie. The things you can make are amazing!


You're pretty good yourself "kid." The designer does the hard part; I only knit it...lol..
Glad you brought this posting back Christine..It's always fun!!
Edie...   :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> You're pretty good yourself "kid." The designer does the hard part; I only knit it...lol..
> Glad you brought this posting back Christine..It's always fun!!
> Edie...   :thumbup:


I'm under some silly April snow right now, found some cool stuff in my stash, gave the heater a kick start in the basement. Knitting some hats for cold heads.


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> I'm under some silly April snow right now, found some cool stuff in my stash, gave the heater a kick start in the basement. Knitting some hats for cold heads.


Stay warm...good idea to knit hats while it's still cold. It's cold and windy here in Virginia, too.


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> Stay warm...good idea to knit hats while it's still cold. It's cold and windy here in Virginia, too.


Thank you, good day to do some stash busting.


----------



## kacey66

Your scarf is gorgeous! Acrylics are easy care and do not attract moths. I have used this yarn and it is fantastic. So soft. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chrisjac

kacey66 said:


> Your scarf is gorgeous! Acrylics are easy care and do not attract moths. I have used this yarn and it is fantastic. So soft. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you, would love for you to post pictures of your work.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Three views of one 100% acrylic afghan: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mondrian-style-blanket


----------



## chrisjac

Jessica-Jean said:


> Three views of one 100% acrylic afghan: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mondrian-style-blanket


Well, there you are, gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Pinkish garter stitch poncho - in use every year for the last thirty or so.
My head _just_ fits through the hole, without my eyeglasses on!


----------



## chrisjac

Jessica-Jean said:


> Pinkish garter stitch poncho - in use every year for the last thirty or so.
> My head _just_ fits through the hole, without my eyeglasses on!


Hot pink! Love it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

This, on a bed, fairly shouts "*WAKE UP!*"
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/wake-up


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Latest WIP: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/marly-bird-garter-stitch-shawl-kal


----------



## chrisjac

Jessica-Jean said:


> Latest WIP: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/marly-bird-garter-stitch-shawl-kal


I really like the colors and the way you separated them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> I really like the colors and the way you separated them.


The colour choices are mine, but their separation is strictly by the pattern. The only change I've made to the pattern - so far - is the center spine stitch. Instead of garter stitch, it's a column of twisted stitches in stockinette.


----------



## Ann DeGray

Jessica-Jean said:


> This, on a bed, fairly shouts "*WAKE UP!*"
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/wake-up


What happy knits! Really fun. Maybe I should be doing something like that. One couldn't be depressed knitting with those colors.

Thank you, Jessica-Jean. You brightened my day.


----------



## trish2222

Lovely work Christine, Edie and J-J. :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Very Picasso-esque!!!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Three views of one 100% acrylic afghan: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mondrian-style-blanket


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Very vibrant!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Pinkish garter stitch poncho - in use every year for the last thirty or so.
> My head _just_ fits through the hole, without my eyeglasses on!


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Gorgeous!


Jessica-Jean said:


> This, on a bed, fairly shouts "*WAKE UP!*"
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/wake-up


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro

I have loved seeing everyone's acrylics. Thank you all.


----------



## edithann

Love your lovely colors and work JessicaJean!
:thumbup:


----------



## betty boivin

Have you tried Wool like from Loop and Threads? I an knitting a sweater for myself, finally, in a light grey. It is very fine and i doubled it to match the gauge of the pattern. It is wonderfully soft, at our guild gathering, everyone oohed and ahhhed about it being so soft and gorgeous looking! It is acrylic! I bought it a Michaeals in Delray on vacation, it is 2.99 - 100 gr ball! And in canada , my friend checked out Michaels , it is 3.99 - a ball. My sweater will be posted when finished, i have to finish my son's afghan, have a deadline! Drat!


----------



## chrisjac

betty boivin said:


> Have you tried Wool like from Loop and Threads? I an knitting a sweater for myself, finally, in a light grey. It is very fine and i doubled it to match the gauge of the pattern. It is wonderfully soft, at our guild gathering, everyone oohed and ahhhed about it being so soft and gorgeous looking! It is acrylic! I bought it a Michaeals in Delray on vacation, it is 2.99 - 100 gr ball! And in canada , my friend checked out Michaels , it is 3.99 - a ball. My sweater will be posted when finished, i have to finish my son's afghan, have a deadline! Drat!


Yes! I love this yarn! I am knitting a shawl with it. I love what you're making.
Christine


----------



## Ann DeGray

betty boivin said:


> Have you tried Wool like from Loop and Threads? I an knitting a sweater for myself, finally, in a light grey. It is very fine and i doubled it to match the gauge of the pattern. It is wonderfully soft, at our guild gathering, everyone oohed and ahhhed about it being so soft and gorgeous looking! It is acrylic! I bought it a Michaeals in Delray on vacation, it is 2.99 - 100 gr ball! And in canada , my friend checked out Michaels , it is 3.99 - a ball. My sweater will be posted when finished, i have to finish my son's afghan, have a deadline! Drat!


That's lovely! Can you tell me where I can get the pattern?


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Looking good! I love the middle panel of chevrons!


----------



## momforthree

chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


Beautiful work, color, pattern and...yarn!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

betty boivin said:


> Have you tried Wool like from Loop and Threads? I an knitting a sweater for myself, finally, in a light grey. It is very fine and i doubled it to match the gauge of the pattern. It is wonderfully soft, at our guild gathering, everyone oohed and ahhhed about it being so soft and gorgeous looking! It is acrylic! I bought it a Michaeals in Delray on vacation, it is 2.99 - 100 gr ball! And in canada , my friend checked out Michaels , it is 3.99 - a ball. My sweater will be posted when finished, i have to finish my son's afghan, have a deadline! Drat!


Several of the 'girls' in the group here are in love with Wool-like. I love what they make from it, but I'm resisting buying any. The get it at Michaels, but they use coupons and 'hit' several stores (or go out to the car and re-enter the store!) if they need more than one ball.


----------



## chrisjac

annacovasa said:


> Beautiful work, color, pattern and...yarn!


Thanks Anna, good to hear from you!


----------



## chrisjac

Jessica-Jean said:


> Several of the 'girls' in the group here are in love with Wool-like. I love what they make from it, but I'm resisting buying any. The get it at Michaels, but they use coupons and 'hit' several stores (or go out to the car and re-enter the store!) if they need more than one ball.


I'll tell you, It's the one yarn that's working with my old Mon Tricot patterns..I love the colors and the big skeins.


----------



## boring knit

very nice.


----------



## trish2222

betty boivin said:


> Have you tried Wool like from Loop and Threads? I an knitting a sweater for myself, finally, in a light grey. It is very fine and i doubled it to match the gauge of the pattern. It is wonderfully soft, at our guild gathering, everyone oohed and ahhhed about it being so soft and gorgeous looking! It is acrylic! I bought it a Michaeals in Delray on vacation, it is 2.99 - 100 gr ball! And in canada , my friend checked out Michaels , it is 3.99 - a ball. My sweater will be posted when finished, i have to finish my son's afghan, have a deadline! Drat!


It looks so soft - nice work too :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

Thought I would post here as well.  

Here is my latest.
Baby Afghan 
Made with:
Red Heart S.S - Cornmeal
Red Heart S.S. - Sunshine Print
Caron Sayelle - Night Sky Navy
Size H hook
32x38 inches
I used the Night Sky for a border all around.
The Print Multi is actually a bit darker than being shown here.
No Pattern
.
.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

galaxycraft said:


> Thought I would post here as well.
> 
> Here is my latest.
> Baby Afghan
> Made with:
> Red Heart S.S - Cornmeal
> Red Heart S.S. - Sunshine Print
> Caron Sayelle - Night Sky Navy
> Size H hook
> 32x38 inches
> I used the Night Sky for a border all around.
> The Print Multi is actually a bit darker than being shown here.
> No Pattern
> .
> .


It's beautiful!!!


----------



## galaxycraft

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's beautiful!!!


Thank you JJ. :-D


----------



## chrisjac

galaxycraft said:


> Thought I would post here as well.
> 
> Here is my latest.
> Baby Afghan
> Made with:
> Red Heart S.S - Cornmeal
> Red Heart S.S. - Sunshine Print
> Caron Sayelle - Night Sky Navy
> Size H hook
> 32x38 inches
> I used the Night Sky for a border all around.
> The Print Multi is actually a bit darker than being shown here.
> No Pattern
> .
> .


What fabulous colors! I need to investigate crocheting a bit more.


----------



## galaxycraft

chrisjac said:


> What fabulous colors! I need to investigate crocheting a bit more.


Thank you Chris. :-D


----------



## SweetPandora

chrisjac said:


> My friend needed a nice quiet scarf. So call it what you will, plastic, soft, washable, care free. First time I've tried Impeccable (Michael's)The pattern is free on Ravelry: Full of Hearts Scarf and I love this designer-Danielle Hawes as she is no snob of acrylics. If you could feel how soft this is.Thanks for looking.
> Christine


It's a beautiful scarf, and I don't care what fiber you used - not a snob at all! I have everything from the $1.29 a skein KnitPicks Variegated to some $40 a skein yak silk blend, and I love all of it for different reasons.

Your stitchwork is perfect


----------



## chrisjac

SweetPandora said:


> It's a beautiful scarf, and I don't care what fiber you used - not a snob at all! I have everything from the $1.29 a skein KnitPicks Variegated to some $40 a skein yak silk blend, and I love all of it for different reasons.
> 
> Your stitchwork is perfect


Such a lovely thing to say, Thank you!


----------



## SweetPandora

LOL! I just realized I commented on the original post from 2015. That's what happens when you're trying to find a post you meant to bookmark, but didn't


----------



## SweetPandora

galaxycraft said:


> Thought I would post here as well.
> 
> Here is my latest.
> Baby Afghan
> Made with:
> Red Heart S.S - Cornmeal
> Red Heart S.S. - Sunshine Print
> Caron Sayelle - Night Sky Navy
> Size H hook
> 32x38 inches
> I used the Night Sky for a border all around.
> The Print Multi is actually a bit darker than being shown here.
> No Pattern
> .
> .


Saw this in another thread, commented, there. I really like it. I bet the recipient will love it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I don't remember if I posted this one before, but it is decidedly acrylic - Red Heart LusterSheen.


----------



## Roses and cats

Very pretty.


----------



## SweetPandora

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't remember if I posted this one before, but it is decidedly acrylic - Red Heart LusterSheen.


JJ, that is so pretty! It looks like a nice, warm hug. I like the shoulder "bumps", what a great idea.


----------



## trish2222

Lovely work Galaxycraft and J-J :thumbup:


----------



## Michelle10n

The Acrylic's have come such a long way. They are soft and wonderful to work with. Certainly not like the stuff I grew up with.
Your scarf is beautiful.


----------



## edithann

Beautiful work from Galaxycraft and Jessica-Jean. Love the designs and the colors.
:thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray

It's lovely! I can crochet a border around a sweater neck or sleeves but that's about it. I've seen some things I'd love to know how to do but you know what they say about old dogs.

It's just the same for old ladies.


----------



## galaxycraft

Thank you SweetPandora, Trish and edithann.


----------



## galaxycraft

Ann DeGray said:


> It's lovely! I can crochet a border around a sweater neck or sleeves but that's about it. I've seen some things I'd love to know how to do but you know what they say about old dogs.
> 
> It's just the same for old ladies.


Now I have to start another crochet project. Have 2 knits on needles. Need one from the other craft. :lol: 
Been going through my stash and I think I found the colors I want to use on this next one.
We shall see if it works out to my liking.


----------



## galaxycraft

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't remember if I posted this one before, but it is decidedly acrylic - Red Heart LusterSheen.


Lovely!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

SweetPandora said:


> JJ, that is so pretty! It looks like a nice, warm hug. I like the shoulder "bumps", what a great idea.


The shaped shoulders are the distinguishing part of a Faroese shawl.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Thank you, Edithann, trish2222, SweetPandora, and Galaxycraft!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Ann DeGray said:


> It's lovely! I can crochet a border around a sweater neck or sleeves but that's about it. I've seen some things I'd love to know how to do but you know what they say about old dogs.
> 
> It's just the same for old ladies.


It's only the same if you allow it to be so.

If you can:
:arrow: make a slip-knot
:arrow: chain
:arrow: single crochet into the back loop
:arrow: do the occasional double crochet into the front loop of the row below
You can make the Narrow Step Afghan: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan

If doing the occasional double crochet is beyond your ability, you can still make it, without the 'steps'.

You can make it any size you please. I did a couple of coaster-sized ones just for showing. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28374-1.html

So, have I convinced you? Grab a hook and a few leftover bits and try it!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

galaxycraft said:


> Thought I would post here as well.
> 
> Here is my latest.
> Baby Afghan
> Made with:
> Red Heart S.S - Cornmeal
> Red Heart S.S. - Sunshine Print
> Caron Sayelle - Night Sky Navy
> Size H hook
> 32x38 inches
> I used the Night Sky for a border all around.
> The Print Multi is actually a bit darker than being shown here.
> No Pattern
> .
> .


Lovely - like the colour combination! :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Wow! Great work, JJ! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't remember if I posted this one before, but it is decidedly acrylic - Red Heart LusterSheen.


----------



## lil rayma

galaxycraft said:


> Thought I would post here as well.
> 
> Here is my latest.
> Baby Afghan
> Made with:
> Red Heart S.S - Cornmeal
> Red Heart S.S. - Sunshine Print
> Caron Sayelle - Night Sky Navy
> Size H hook
> 32x38 inches
> I used the Night Sky for a border all around.
> The Print Multi is actually a bit darker than being shown here.
> No Pattern
> .
> .


Very pretty and such beautiful colors. Not the usual pink or blue, but soooo pretty. I love it.


----------



## lil rayma

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't remember if I posted this one before, but it is decidedly acrylic - Red Heart LusterSheen.


I don't know if it was posted before, but, if so, I hadn't seen it. What a beautiful job you did on it. It is lovely. Wear it with pride.


----------



## SweetPandora

Jessica-Jean said:


> The shaped shoulders are the distinguishing part of a Faroese shawl.


JJ, thank you - that is a term I hadn't heard before, so I looked it up and learned something new today


----------



## galaxycraft

Thank you gr8knitwit2 and lil rayma.


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Some more "plastic" texting gloves mainly given as gifts. Works well for me...
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.


Gorgeous texting gloves Edie. 💞Ros


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> This is my friend Betty who loves her scarf. It's so soft and drapes so nicely. She loves it!
> She didn't know I was taking her picture but she didn't mind.


Betty looks gorgeous in her beautiful scarf. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> It's been a while but I had some old Acrylic yarn, to make another one of this little sweater. I had shown this on another thread that dealt with Drops patterns. This is an old pattern. Antique metal buttons.


It's beautiful Christine, I love cables and this is soooo pretty. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Recently, I posted this poncho...my friend gave me a huge
> ball of yarn, which I think is acrylic. Here's what I knitted with it.


It's beautiful Edie, I love it!! 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

Jessica-Jean said:


> Three views of one 100% acrylic afghan: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mondrian-style-blanket


Beautiful work Jessica-Jean. 💞


----------



## RosD

Jessica-Jean said:


> Pinkish garter stitch poncho - in use every year for the last thirty or so.
> My head _just_ fits through the hole, without my eyeglasses on!


Love it Jessica-Jean. 💞


----------



## RosD

Jessica-Jean said:


> This, on a bed, fairly shouts "*WAKE UP!*"
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/wake-up


Gorgeous!!! 💞


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Christine, I love cables and this is soooo pretty. 💞 Ros


Ros! Thank you! How have you been?


----------



## edithann

Thanks Ros,
Here's another sweater I recently posted. Knitted from the top down; easy peasy~


----------



## RosD

Jessica-Jean said:


> Latest WIP: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/marly-bird-garter-stitch-shawl-kal


Looking great Jessica-Jean, I can't wait to see it finished. 💞


----------



## RosD

betty boivin said:


> Have you tried Wool like from Loop and Threads? I an knitting a sweater for myself, finally, in a light grey. It is very fine and i doubled it to match the gauge of the pattern. It is wonderfully soft, at our guild gathering, everyone oohed and ahhhed about it being so soft and gorgeous looking! It is acrylic! I bought it a Michaeals in Delray on vacation, it is 2.99 - 100 gr ball! And in canada , my friend checked out Michaels , it is 3.99 - a ball. My sweater will be posted when finished, i have to finish my son's afghan, have a deadline! Drat!


It's gorgeous Betty, I'm looking forward to seeing it finished. 💞


----------



## edithann

Jessica-Jean, love the color combination on your latest shawl...should be lovely when you finish it.
:thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Here's my darling GS Jackson in a vest I knitted for him. &#128158;


----------



## edithann

RosD said:


> Here's my darling GS Jackson in a vest I knitted for him. 💞


Oh Ros, he's adorable..and his new vest suits him. Lovely work!
Edie... :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

galaxycraft said:


> Thought I would post here as well.
> 
> Here is my latest.
> Baby Afghan
> Made with:
> Red Heart S.S - Cornmeal
> Red Heart S.S. - Sunshine Print
> Caron Sayelle - Night Sky Navy
> Size H hook
> 32x38 inches
> I used the Night Sky for a border all around.
> The Print Multi is actually a bit darker than being shown here.
> No Pattern
> .
> .


I love it!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Oh Ros, he's adorable..and his new vest suits him. Lovely work!
> Edie... :thumbup:


Thank you Edie, he is a beautiful lil man. 💞 Ros


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> Thanks Ros,
> Here's another sweater I recently posted. Knitted from the top down; easy peasy~


Edie, that's a glorious color! What is that yarn?


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Here's my darling GS Jackson in a vest I knitted for him. 💞


Handsome young man in a beautiful vest.


----------



## RosD

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't remember if I posted this one before, but it is decidedly acrylic - Red Heart LusterSheen.


It's beautiful Jessica-Jean. 💞


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> Edie, that's a glorious color! What is that yarn?


Thanks Christine, James C. Brett..Marble Chunky.
Edie...


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Thanks Ros,
> Here's another sweater I recently posted. Knitted from the top down; easy peasy~


It's beautiful Edie, I love it!!! 💞 Ros


----------



## edithann

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Edie, I love it!!! 💞 Ros


Thanks again Ros...


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Handsome young man in a beautiful vest.


Thank you Christine. 💞 Ros
P 59


----------



## Jessica-Jean

RosD said:


> Here's my darling GS Jackson in a vest I knitted for him. 💞


Great kid and vest!

Tale of grey yarn. 
A few years ago, my husband requested I make a dozen scarves for his brothers and (adult) nephews. Nothing fancy and no bright colours. One of them was made from a bag of small balls of a marled grey yarn from something I'd bought and unraveled. I'm a sucker for grey that has some variation spun in. That scarf was the first one chosen - by my youngest brother-in-law. This was the guy who crammed his kids (one at the first visit and five at the last, before we got our own place) into the master bedroom in order that we stay comfortably in the kids' room for each of our three-month visits. 
Unfortunately, he was a heavy smoker, non-exerciser, and died way too young. His youngest was too young to remember his father at all. On my last visit there (Dec. 2010 - Jan, Feb. 2011), I discovered that my sister-in-law's mother was unravelling the scarf to knit a vest like yours for the youngest child, named Mohamed after my husband. She wasn't very happy to discover that the beautiful yarn in that scarf wasn't one single strand! My husband refused to translate the story behind why it was a collection of small balls; he's not happy that I tell folks I shop at second-hand stores.


----------



## RosD

Jessica-Jean said:


> Great kid and vest!
> 
> Tale of grey yarn.
> A few years ago, my husband requested I make a dozen scarves for his brothers and (adult) nephews. Nothing fancy and no bright colours. One of them was made from a bag of small balls of a marled grey yarn from something I'd bought and unraveled. I'm a sucker for grey that has some variation spun in. That scarf was the first one chosen - by my youngest brother-in-law. This was the guy who crammed his kids (one at the first visit and five at the last, before we got our own place) into the master bedroom in order that we stay comfortably in the kids' room for each of our three-month visits.
> Unfortunately, he was a heavy smoker, non-exerciser, and died way too young. His youngest was too young to remember his father at all. On my last visit there (Dec. 2010 - Jan, Feb. 2011), I discovered that my sister-in-law's mother was unravelling the scarf to knit a vest like yours for the youngest child, named Mohamed after my husband. She wasn't very happy to discover that the beautiful yarn in that scarf wasn't one single strand! My husband refused to translate the story behind why it was a collection of small balls; he's not happy that I tell folks I shop at second-hand stores.


Thank you Jessica-Jean. I shop there too. I find loads of knitting patterns there, for 10-50 cents. I love it. When I go and stay with my daughter in a little country town, I visit all of the second hand stores and I always come home with a big bundle of patterns. If I see any that I have got already, I still buy them so I can give them away to whomever wants them.💞


----------



## Jessica-Jean

RosD said:


> Thank you Jessica-Jean. I shop there too. I find loads of knitting patterns there, for 10-50 cents. I love it. When I go and stay with my daughter in a little country town, I visit all of the second hand stores and I always come home with a big bundle of patterns. If I see any that I have got already, I still buy them so I can give them away to whomever wants them.💞


I more often find yarn than patterns, and I have tried to stop buying yarn. My new limitation is the ball must be intact with its ball band ... unless the colours are just unbelievably attractive, of course.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

You're very welcome! 


galaxycraft said:


> Thank you gr8knitwit2 and lil rayma.


----------



## RosD

Jessica-Jean said:


> I more often find yarn than patterns, and I have tried to stop buying yarn. My new limitation is the ball must be intact with its ball band ... unless the colours are just unbelievably attractive, of course.


I don't find yarn very often, but I always look just in case!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Ros! Thank you! How have you been?


You're welcome Christine. I nearly missed this message. I'm up and down like a yo yo at the moment. I had a lot of medical tests recently and I'm still trying to come to terms with the results. I get retested in a few weeks, so I'm trying not to panic right now!!! When I get the next lot of tests done, I will know exactly what I have to deal with. Then I can panic😳 No!!!! I will just ask my doctor what can I do to fix the things I can and how can I delay the other thing😥 All is as good as it can be for now and I'm trying my best to be positive!!!
I hope all is good for you and yours. 💞 Ros


----------



## galaxycraft

RosD said:


> I love it!!! 💞


Thank you.


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> You're welcome Christine. I nearly missed this message. I'm up and down like a yo yo at the moment. I had a lot of medical tests recently and I'm still trying to come to terms with the results. I get retested in a few weeks, so I'm trying not to panic right now!!! When I get the next lot of tests done, I will know exactly what I have to deal with. Then I can panic😳 No!!!! I will just ask my doctor what can I do to fix the things I can and how can I delay the other thing😥 All is as good as it can be for now and I'm trying my best to be positive!!!
> I hope all is good for you and yours. 💞 Ros


Would a hug help? If so, sending you some big, fat ones!


----------



## galaxycraft

Only have time for a quick scan through for right now, but want to say -- 
To the recent additions --- love all of it!  
Continue with the wonderful work that we all do. :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae

OH, I really like this. Beautiful color and the yarn looks soft. I want to try lace and this looks doable. Your work is lovely.

ETA I am a bit late to the dance. &#128563; I didn't look at the original post date. Still
love the scarf and all the other beautiful work as I am scanning through. 
Also thoughts and prayers for you Ros D.


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Would a hug help? If so, sending you some big, fat ones!


It certainly would Christine!!!! Thank you so much!!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD

JoRae said:


> OH, I really like this. Beautiful color and the yarn looks soft. I want to try lace and this looks doable. Your work is lovely.
> 
> ETA I am a bit late to the dance. 😳 I didn't look at the original post date. Still
> love the scarf and all the other beautiful work as I am scanning through.
> Also thoughts and prayers for you Ros D.


Thank you JoRae. 💞 Ros


----------



## chrisjac

this is great. All I can say


----------



## chrisjac

chrisjac said:


> this is great. All I can say


Sorry, my laptop is going to be repaired.


----------



## kimmyz

It's lovely and I can vouch for the softness. I use acrylic a lot. It's great for kids and adults alike. Sometimes you just want to throw things in the washer and dryer.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

JoRae said:


> ... ETA I am a bit late to the dance. 😳 I didn't look at the original post date. ...


This is an ongoing topic; no post is too late.


----------



## JoRae

Jessica-Jean said:


> This is an ongoing topic; no post is too late.


Thank you Jessica-Jean


----------



## RosD

I found this photo. It was a gift for my niece for her baby Sophia. The second photo is called Pretty Party Goer. The last photo is beautiful Ivy Rose wearing it. &#128158;
This pattern is in Patons Book 972 and it is called Pretty party goer. The pink and mauve ones I have changed from the lace around the edges to buttons. They are knitted in Peter Pan 4ply. The cream one, I changed into a jumper and did picot edges. It is knitted in Patons Big Baby 4ply.&#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> I found this photo. It was a gift for my niece for her baby Sophia. The second and third photos are called Party goer. 💞


What a treasure of beautiful work Ros! I would love to make that cardi for my granddaughter. Sophia is a beauty!


----------



## Cdambro

Everything is just so cute.


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> What a treasure of beautiful work Ros! I would love to make that cardi for my granddaughter. Sophia is a beauty!


Thank you Christine, she sure is!!! I just changed the name it is called Pretty Party Goer. In the pattern it has lace on the bands. I decided to to do buttons instead!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

My darling sister Tracey found these old photos and sent them to me so I thought I would share with my friends on KP. The first one is my darling Mum holding my daughter Carmen and me. I knitted the dress that Carmen is wearing. It is in Patons Knitting Book R.23 and it is called Heather. The second photo is my daughter Rachel and me. I also knitted her dress. It is in the same pattern book called Pam. These were taken over 40years ago. The last photo is me and apparently I was a very happy baby, but would never smile for the camera. I can see that I'm wearing hand knits made by my Mum, and I would love to knit them again but I can't make out what the pattern is. We moved around a lot, so Mum sent most of the photos to her Mum and Dad. When they died, someone just tossed all of the photos out. So this is a very special photo to me. The last photo is my daughter Jane on the right with a Paddington Bear jumper knitted by her other Nanna. I don't think I have the pattern for that one. The other little darling on the left is her daughter Keira-Lee around the same age (photoshopped in)&#128158;
My darling Mum holding Carmen and me&#128525;


----------



## LizR

RosD said:


> My darling sister Tracey found these old photos and sent them to me so I thought I would share with my friends on KP. The first one is my darling Mum holding my daughter Carmen and me. I knitted the dress that Carmen is wearing. It is in Patons Knitting Book R.23 and it is called Heather. The second photo is my daughter Rachel and me. I also knitted her dress. It is in the same pattern book called Pam. These were taken over 40years ago. The last photo is me and apparently I was a very happy baby, but would never smile for the camera. I can see that I'm wearing hand knits made by my Mum, and I would love to knit them again but I can't make out what the pattern is. We moved around a lot, so Mum sent most of the photos to her Mum and Dad. When they died, someone just tossed all of the photos out. So this is a very special photo to me. The last photo is my daughter Jane on the right with a Paddington Bear jumper knitted by her other Nanna. I don't think I have the pattern for that one. The other little darling on the left is her daughter Keira-Lee around the same age (photoshopped in)💞
> My darling Mum holding Carmen and me😍


Oh Ros. What delightful pictures of a beautiful family. Thank you so much for sharing them with all of us. Hugs. Liz


----------



## edithann

Ros, thanks for sharing all your beautiful family pictures. Wonderful babies and wonderful work!
Edie...  :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> My darling sister Tracey found these old photos and sent them to me so I thought I would share with my friends on KP. The first one is my darling Mum holding my daughter Carmen and me. I knitted the dress that Carmen is wearing. It is in Patons Knitting Book R.23 and it is called Heather. The second photo is my daughter Rachel and me. I also knitted her dress. It is in the same pattern book called Pam. These were taken over 40years ago. The last photo is me and apparently I was a very happy baby, but would never smile for the camera. I can see that I'm wearing hand knits made by my Mum, and I would love to knit them again but I can't make out what the pattern is. We moved around a lot, so Mum sent most of the photos to her Mum and Dad. When they died, someone just tossed all of the photos out. So this is a very special photo to me. The last photo is my daughter Jane on the right with a Padd ington Bear jumper knitted by her other Nanna. I don't think I have the patterna for that one. The other little darling on the left is her daughter Keira-Lee around the same age (photoshopped in)💞
> My darling Mum holding Carmen and me😍[/quotes]
> 
> A family of beauties! And a wonderful heritage of knitters. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## RosD

LizR said:


> Oh Ros. What delightful pictures of a beautiful family. Thank you so much for sharing them with all of us. Hugs. Liz


Thank you Liz, you're welcome. Thanks for the hugs, I love them!! 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Ros, thanks for sharing all your beautiful family pictures. Wonderful babies and wonderful work!
> Edie...  :thumbup:


Thank you Edie. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> RosD said:
> 
> 
> 
> My darling sister Tracey found these old photos and sent them to me so I thought I would share with my friends on KP. The first one is my darling Mum holding my daughter Carmen and me. I knitted the dress that Carmen is wearing. It is in Patons Knitting Book R.23 and it is called Heather. The second photo is my daughter Rachel and me. I also knitted her dress. It is in the same pattern book called Pam. These were taken over 40years ago. The last photo is me and apparently I was a very happy baby, but would never smile for the camera. I can see that I'm wearing hand knits made by my Mum, and I would love to knit them again but I can't make out what the pattern is. We moved around a lot, so Mum sent most of the photos to her Mum and Dad. When they died, someone just tossed all of the photos out. So this is a very special photo to me. The last photo is my daughter Jane on the right with a Padd ington Bear jumper knitted by her other Nanna. I don't think I have the patterna for that one. The other little darling on the left is her daughter Keira-Lee around the same age (photoshopped in)💞
> My darling Mum holding Carmen and me😍[/quotes]
> 
> A family of beauties! And a wonderful heritage of knitters. Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Christine, you're welcome. Here's Ivy Rose when she just turned 1, she is 3 years old now. 💞 Ros
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Thank you Christine, you're welcome. Here's Ivy Rose when she just turned 1, she is 3 years old now. 💞 Ros


Those eyes! What a beauty!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Those eyes! What a beauty!


She sure is!!! 💞


----------



## LizR

RosD said:


> She sure is!!! 💞


Nothing so beautiful as the innocence in a baby's eyes. Gorgeous little girl..


----------



## RosD

LizR said:


> Nothing so beautiful as the innocence in a baby's eyes. Gorgeous little girl..


Thank you Liz, I'm going to visit my darling GS Jackson for a few days. He is 2 1/2 years old. Soooo excited!!! 💞


----------



## standsalonewolf

:thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Some beanies. The small ones are preemie size.&#128158;


----------



## RosD

My daughter really wanted a slouchy hat. This one is called Slouchy Beehive Hat by Flora Cheung. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. Jane really loves it, and so do her friends. There have been a few requests. So far only her best friend Anna has received one. Of course Anna wanted a slouchy for her darling daughter Natasha. For Natasha I just did a basic beanie pattern and just did the main part of the hat a bit longer.&#128158;


----------



## elenus

cute


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> My daughter really wanted a slouchy hat. This one is called Slouchy Beehive Hat by Flora Cheung. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. Jane really loves it, and so do her friends. There have been a few requests. So far only her best friend Anna has received one. Of course Anna wanted a slouchy for her darling daughter Natasha. For Natasha I just did a basic beanie pattern and just did the main part of the hat a bit longer.💞


Ros, you're amazing! Your family could be professional models!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Ros, you're amazing! Your family could be professional models!


Thank you so much Christine. 💞


----------



## LizR

Great hats Ros and Christine is correct about your family, male and female, being gorgeous models.

I love the hat in the striping yarn. The colors look like a sunset. Beautiful!


----------



## RosD

LizR said:


> Great hats Ros and Christine is correct about your family, male and female, being gorgeous models.
> 
> I love the hat in the striping yarn. The colors look like a sunset. Beajutiful!


Thank you so much Liz. That yarn is called Fantasia. 💞


----------



## lil rayma

Ros, your knitting is great and that picture of Sophia is just adorable. Very cute, and very lucky, little one.


----------



## RosD

lil rayma said:


> Ros, your knitting is great and that picture of Sophia is just adorable. Very cute, and very lucky, little one.


Thank you lil rayma, she is a gorgeous little girl. 💞


----------



## edithann

Another Acrylic...


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> Another Acrylic...


Edie, Edie,Edie!!!!! Gorgeous! What is that beautiful Yarn?


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> Edie, Edie,Edie!!!!! Gorgeous! What is that beautiful Yarn?


Thanks much Christine, both were from my stash...the variegated is Red Heart Super Saver; not sure about the other had no band on it could be Patons. 
Edie...


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> Thanks much Christine, both were from my stash...the variegated is Red Heart Super Saver; not sure about the other had no band on it could be Patons.
> Edie...


You have such a talent with colors and Patterns.


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> You have such a talent with colors and Patterns.


Christine, you are sweet; and make my day!
Thanks again..
Edie


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Another Acrylic...


Beautiful Edie. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD

All in one top downs and Starting out dress by Marianna Mel.????


----------



## RosD

A little dress and Mary Jane booties. ????


----------



## edithann

RosD said:


> Beautiful Edie. ???? Ros


Thanks, Ros....
:sm11:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Roz, those sets are lovely.

I like the new function where you can see the "newest pictures", otherwise there are lots of lovely photos that would be missed.


----------



## RosD

Bonnie7591 said:


> Roz, those sets are lovely.
> 
> I like the new function where you can see the "newest pictures", otherwise there are lots of lovely photos that would be missed.


Thank you Bonnie, I like that function too!! ????


----------



## RosD

Another little dress. ????


----------



## willi66

Lovely


----------



## Katsch

Very sweet Ros. Love the white dress.


----------



## RosD

willi66 said:


> Lovely


Thank you willi66. ????


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Very sweet Ros. Love the white dress.


Thank you Kathy. ???? Ros


----------



## Hazel Anne

Very nice scarf.


----------



## RosD

Here's a few more.????


----------



## Bonnie7591

RosD said:


> Here's a few more.????


Wow! Ros, those needles must be smoking, all the lovely things you make. Your GKs must be the best dressed around!


----------



## edithann

RosD said:


> Here's a few more.????


Ros, everything is sooo beautiful (as always!) Love them!!
Edie... :sm24:


----------



## TexasPurl

Very Nice! ????????????


----------



## Gundi2

nice,like the pattern


----------



## RosD

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Ros, those needles must be smoking, all the lovely things you make. Your GKs must be the best dressed around!


Thank you so much Bonnie. I am going to give these to my darling GD Keira-Lee to put away for much later (Keira-Lee has just turned 16) Her Mum still has all the baby shawls, blankets etc that I knitted for Keira-Lee as a baby. ????


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Ros, everything is sooo beautiful (as always!) Love them!!
> Edie... :sm24:


Thank you so much Edie. ???? Ros


----------



## Lilyan

Your work is beautiful.


----------

